# Eh, My NaruHina



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok this is my first time at Fan Fiction since my last alias AAMLJunkie713 from when I was still a pokemon fan years ago so it's not great. I am a writer by career choice (not that I'm being paid for published work yet sadly. I just have half a book written and 13 planned). Writing fan fics is different from that so the little that counted for just counts for less.I just like to start by showing how I'd end the series before I start other stuff. Anyway, here it is (In the next post):


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok this size thing confuses me so I'm gonna post it in pieces.

My NaruHina Style Naruto Series Ending Fan Fiction

Naruto Uzumaki handed the proper amount of money for his meal over the counter to Ayame before rising from his stool and without a word leaving the Ichiraku Ramen stand and walking slowly with his hands in his pockets down the empty street of Konoha. It was very early in the morning, far to early for any reasonable person to be awake, except for Ichiraku and Ayame of course. Their Ramen stand opened shortly after the sun rose. Sadly Naruto had been awake long before then. He hadn?t slept a wink during the night; he couldn?t stop rolling around in the bed. So as not to be a bother he finally decided to go for a walk to clear his mind. Unfortunately, that just made things worse. He couldn?t stop thinking about all of the things that had happened so far. He couldn?t shake his mind of all of the things that had brought him here, to this day.

	?Sasuke stop!?
	?Sakura get out of the way! Itachi?s mine! He?s MINE!?
	?I won?t let you-! I won?t let you destroy yourself.?
	?Sakura! He needs to die!?
	?He needed to die. He?s done now Sasuke. He?s barely a threat anymore. If you?ll kill him now I?ll lose you forever.?
	?I don?t care about that now let me by!?
	?No!?
	?Ugh. I won?t be pushed around by a little girl Sakura.?
	?LITTLE? Well if you try to push me aside again this little girl is going to pound some sense into you.?
	?Go ahead and try.?
	The sound of footsteps, then a smack, a crash and the sound of small rocks falling to the ground. ?I love and I won?t lose you to this. I?d rather die. So? if you really want to kill your brother Sasuke then fine, but you?ll have to kill me, because that?s the only way your going to get past me.?
	?Sakura?? Sasuke suddenly draws in breath. ?SAKURA!?
	?Ha! I?ve got you.?
	A sharp inhale from Sakura.
	?Sakura!?
	?Stop right there brother. Any closer brother and I?ll slit her- umph.? Coughing and something drops to the floor. After a moment clambering footsteps and a yell. ?Ahhh!?
	?Don?t you EVER touch her again.?

	Naruto sighed. Having been half-unconscious when all of this was going on and it being so personal to Sakura and Sasuke it was many years before Naruto was able to get them to explain exactly what happened when he laid there, off to the side. Naruto was in the woods surrounding Konoha now, in the same spot where he first became a ninja. Since then however, a few other events had also linked themselves to it in his mind.

	Naruto landed on his back for the eighteenth or nineteenth time that day, growled in frustration and yelled, ?Hey Hinata! Lets take a break for lunch ok??
	?All right? Naruto.? Hinata came down from her spot in the branches above to stand right next to him. She extended a hand, which he took, and she helped pull him to his feet. Later, when they were on their picnic blanket eating the various delicious foods that Hinata had prepared, and some ramen of course, Hinata said, ?I felt like we almost had it that time Naruto.?
	?Yeah, but something?s definitely off. I can?t tell what though.
?I agree,? Said Hinata.
?Hmm??Naruto tried to figure it out as he ate.
	Eventually Hinata said, ?We might actually have to stay out here for days by ourselves to get it right.?
	?That?s true!? Naruto agreed, stretching his arm by scratching his back. ?Its like I said: We stay out here all alone until we get it right!?
	?Right!? Declared Hinata in a voice that was stronger and louder then usual, but still quite mousy. ?Even if we out here alone for weeks!?
	?Right?er?? Naruto agreed uncertainly.
	?It won?t though,? Hinata added hastily. ?In fact, I wouldn?t be surprised if we get it right today!?
	Naruto nodded. ?Right! Neither would I.? Naruto couldn?t help but notice that Hinata didn?t seem particularly hopeful.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

Later, when Naruto fell on his back for what seemed like the millionth time and saw a dark sky growing quickly darker, he called up to Hinata again and said, ?All right, I think that?s enough for today.?
	Once again Hinata came down from the trees right next to Naruto and helped him to his feet. The two of them walked the short distance over to their camp and got out some food. As it had been a warm summers day, after eating they simply cleared space on their picnic blanket to sleep on and laid down, or in Naruto?s case sprawled out on their respective sides of the blanket. By this time the sun had completely gone down and the sky was dark and glittering with the light of stars. There was no moon tonight so the stars seemed especially bright.
	Too pumped up by his training that day to sleep and yet too tired to move much, Naruto simply stared up into the sky, enjoying the view. At least, he did this until he noticed that Hinata was shifting an awful lot. He turned his head to look at her and asked, ?Is something the matter Hinata??
	?Oh, no Naruto,? replied Hinata in a small voice. ?I?m just a little cold is all.?
	?Cold?? Naruto echoed in surprise. Then with a small shrug he said, ?Well then come here?? Somewhat surprisingly, Hinata moved over to him on the blanket with no questions or look of surprise. She merely moved very close to him, so that their bodies were touching and so that Naruto?s arm ended up becoming behind Hinata?s head as a pillow so that it wasn?t on here chest.
Hinata fell soundly asleep very quickly but Naruto remained quite awake sometime after that. During that time he decided that it was lucky that Hinata had fallen asleep so quickly, and that the night and the clothes he slept in were so dark.

The next few days were slightly varied copies of that first one. In their training they always failed due to some impossible to discern problem. Hinata was always cold at night so they shared their body heat and Naruto was always glad of the dark. Finally one day once they had laid down to go to bed and were already sharing heat Naruto said softly but in a strong tone, ?The only thing I can think of that could be causing us to fail is that one of us was trying to make it fail.?
At this, Hinata squirmed in such a way as to make Naruto very glad of the dark. ?I wouldn?t do that Naruto,? Hinata said in here normal mousy tone. Before she drifted off to sleep her top hand, as she slept on her side with her arms mostly held in front of her, came to rest on hi chest and to tighten ever so slightly without the fingers ever actually moving. Before he drifted off to sleep he remembered wondering whether or not Hinata would squirm again.

	The next day when Naruto fell on his back he yelled. ?AAHHH what are we doing wrong?? After that he was very grouchy until Hinata spoke as they ate their lunch. ?You know Naruto, maybe it?s not working because we?re not close? as people.?
	Honestly, to Naruto this sounded rather absurd, but they?d tried everything Naruto could think of so, ?Why not? Hinata, let just spend the rest of the day talking then.?
	?All right,? replied Hinata, smiling brightly.

	?-But the whole time the real me and one of my shadow clones were hanging back forming the Rasengan so before the dust settled from the guy dealing with my other clones the real me came charging out of the dust cloud. And then I was like RASENGAN! And then the Guy was done.? Naruto clutched his chest and pretended to fall backward for a greater effect. Hinata giggled as a response and Naruto grinned as he sat back up.
	?I?m sure it was a amazing Naruto,? Hinata declared in her mousy voice.
	?Yeah,? sighed Naruto. ?It almost makes me miss the days when my missions put me up against powerful evil ninja like that. There just haven?t been any really good missions since we beat Orochimaru and brought Sasuke back.? He sighed again but this time it was a much deeper sigh then before. ?Well since Sakura brought Sasuke back.? Naruto had been staring at the bright green grass in front of him, so when Hinata made a small noise he looked up and to his right at her. ?Did you say something Hinata? He asked.
	Hinata squirmed again slightly and quietly replied, ?Oh, no Naruto.?
Hinata sat just a little to his right with her legs together and in front of her but bent back at the knees so the heels of her sandals touched her thighs. Naruto sat with his back to a tree and his knees up but apart. Naruto watched Hinata for a time. She was closely examining the grass in front of her, fingering it lightly and biting her lip almost so slightly that Naruto couldn?t tell that she was doing it. After a few seconds of this however he turned his gaze toward the sky, or at least what of it he could see with the treetops in the way. It was late in the evening now. This shocked him, as it seemed like just an hour ago that they started talking. He?d enjoyed talking with Hinata so much they the time had just flown by.
	?Naruto?? Naruto looked down from the sky and instead once again at Hinata who, to his surprise had moved from her spot just to his right to right next to him with her back against the tree without him noticing. They were so close? he hadn?t thought that he would get to be this close to that night? Hinata wasn?t looking at him; in fact he couldn?t even see an entire half of her face. Her knees were up and together and her arms were around them. She was pushing her fingers together like she always seemed to do when she was nervous, for whatever reason.
	?Yes, Hinata?? Naruto asked in a soft tone. ?What is it??
	?Um, well?? Hinata began softly. She squirmed a little more. ?Does it bother you much??
	?Huh? Does what bother me much??
	?Well, that Sakura and Sasuke? That they??
	?Ah, no,? replied Naruto with a dismissive wave of his hand. ?It did at first but I eventually got over it.? ?Eventually, yeah right.?  He may have only been barely a teenager then and it may have only been a crush but it was almost a year before he got over Sakura. He had though, or more accurately, he?d been forced to give up and move on and he?d done that. Naruto sometimes missed the crush though. It had somehow filled a part of him that was even now, when he was almost completely out of his teen years, rather empty.
	?That?s good,? Hinata declared with a bright smile. ?I wouldn?t want you to be unhappy Naruto.?
	?Thanks Hinata,? Naruto replied with a small smile of his own. After a moment a thought struck him and he asked curiously, ?Hey Hinata, do you have anyone like that? Kiba or maybe Shino.?
	All of the little of Hinata?s face that Naruto could see blushed a bright crimson at this. She made a few small noises and then in an anxious tone replied, ?Um, no Naruto. I?m not? like that? with anybody.?
	?Oh,? Naruto said in surprise. ?I didn?t mean that. I just wondered if there was anyone who you wanted to? you know, had interest in being? like that with.?
	?Oh! Well, um?? Here Hinata squirmed quite a lot. Her face somehow turned an even brighter crimson. Also she made quite a lot of those oddly adorable anxious sounds, and a lot more frequently too.
	?It?s all right,? Naruto said after a moment of watching Hinata like that. He let out a small laugh and smiled. ?You don?t have to tell me. It?s really none of my business anyway.?
	?No!? Hinata said, so loudly that Naruto actually started, partly because it was loud but also partly because Hinata?s voice was almost never that loud.
	?Hinata?? Naruto began, feeling a little dazed and confused.
	?No! I want to tell you. I want to tell you?  You Naruto.?
	?What?? Asked Naruto. Now feeling even more confused.
	?I want that with you, Naruto.?
Naruto opened his mouth to reply but no sound came out. That was just lucky though as Hinata wasn?t done anyway.
Suddenly Hinata jumped to her feet. The direction she was facing didn?t change but she held her arms in front of her. Her hands were clenched in fists and her whole body was shaking. ?Ever since I?ve known you I?ve wanted to? wanted you. You somehow always managed to give me strength. Even the idea that you might believe in, that you might like me made me feel stronger? better. But whenever I was around you I could never say a word. Or when I finally could talk to you it never took much to make me so anxious that I couldn?t speak, or that I fainted. I think I?m passed the point where I?ll pass out like that. But back in the village? with all the people to distract you? I could never say what I wanted, no needed, to say, that I love you Naruto. That?s why I?ve been sabotaging our training here, so I could be with you. I suggested that we talk to be come closer only because I want to be close to you Naruto. At night I say I?m cold so that you?ll hold me, because I?ve wanted nothing more ever since the academy. And now I?m forcing myself to tell you all of this, of my feelings, but now I?m worried that you won?t want me and-.?
Somewhere during Hinata?s emotional speech Naruto had gotten to his feet. He hadn?t really been paying attention to what he was doing until he realized he had his arms around Hinata, and that she was crying, or rather had been crying, on his chest. She stopped crying and looked up at him. ?Naruto??
?It?s just?? Naruto began quietly. ?I?ve been so cold.? He smiled.
Hinata threw her arms around his neck. ?Naruto!?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

?It?s too bad.? Naruto turned to look at Hinata as she came up on his right. ?They eventually figured out that this is where we?d come to be alone.?
	Naruto stretched out his arm and drew Hinata up and held her close to him. She let her head rest lightly on his chest. ?Yeah,? he agreed. ?It was really irritating when I caught Sakura watching.?
	?I didn?t mind,? declared Hinata in that soft tone Naruto had come to love so. 
Naruto squeezed Hinata a little tighter and was about to reply but Sakura spoke from behind him first. ?But it was just so adorable. I couldn?t resist.?
Naruto grimaced, groaned, and he, with Hinata, turned around. Sakura stood a few paces away with Sasuke, and, their first child, their son, Little Sasuke, as Naruto called him. ?He really does look a lot like you Sasuke.? Naruto said brightly. ?Eh, Sakura. It?s a good thing he didn?t get your forehead eh- AHH!!?
?NARUTO!!!? For the next few minutes Naruto ran around the area laughing with Sakura chasing him until she finally gave up and stopped to catch her breath. ?That?s it. No more fore head jokes ok??
At this Little Sasuke began jumping up and down yelling, ?LADY FOREHEAD! LADY FOREHEAD!? over and over.
Sakura?s head sunk a little before she yelled. ?Oh not again!? Suddenly she pointed at her son and said, ?All right mister. No more hanging around Ino got it??
?Awww?? Even Sasuke laughed.
?Naruto?? said Hinata after they all finished laughing. ?We really should get back to the village. They?ll want you there soon.?
?Yeah,? replied Naruto with a small frown.
?Naruto?? Hinata said again. ?What is it??
?Nothing!? Replied Naruto quickly. ?It?s just? I?m a little scared.?
Sasuke laughed. ?Come on loser. The whole village is waiting on you. After all, as the new hokage you kind of have to be there for your own inauguration.?
?Yeah? but??
?Oh come on,? said Sasuke. ?If this is all it takes to scare you then maybe you aren?t cut out to be the sixth hokage.?
?I am too,? argued Naruto. Then in a yell he said it again. ?I am too!?
He felt Hinata?s arm slip around his and her hold tight to him. He looked down to her bright smiling face. ?Well then lets go Naruto,? she said.
?Yeah?? He agreed. ?Lets go!?

THE END/LE FIN/whatever

	Next would come the inauguration scene but I?m too lazy to write such a pointless boring scene. Just watch Tsunade?s inauguration and picture her as Naruto.

- HinaJunkie713


----------



## Just Another human (Sep 8, 2006)

awww i love it lol little sauske i could just imagine Keep it up!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sadly for you that's the end of that story line. I have to make up a new long storyline now. It might take a few days. =/


----------



## Killua1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Might want to try posting on .  It is easier  to read and might get more people to see it.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

By the way this fan fic (above) is a rough example/plot map/whatever of how I think they're going to end the anime so please grade/comment on that too. Feel free to be harsh, I won't mind.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 8, 2006)

Killua1 said:
			
		

> Might want to try posting on .  It is easier  to read and might get more people to see it.



I have a fan fiction.net account but I can't post until saturday or sunday. It's a new account.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok here's the start of my next NaruHina. I plan to get to it again today but for now I got to take a break for English Class busywork.

	Naruto Uzumaki sat on a stool at his favorite ramen bar in Konoha, the Ichiraku Ramen Bar, gulfing down a bowl of ramen. It was his forth bowl and he was still considering ordering another bowl. He drank the remainder of the soup from his bowl, set it down on top of his stack of bowls, and was about to order another when suddenly someone called out, ?Hey, Naruto,? and he looked over to his right, where the call had come from, only to see Kiba, Shino, and Hinata standing just outside the shop. Kiba was holding the veil to the side so that they could be seen.
	?Oh hey Kiba, Shino, Hinata. What is it?? Asked Naruto.
	?The Hokage wants to see us,? replied Kiba simply.
	Immediately Naruto jumped down from his stool. ?Yes! That must mean a mission!?
	?Yeah,? said Kiba impatiently. ?So come on or we?ll be late.?
	With a sharp nod Naruto started to follow them. Before he could get far though someone caught him by the scruff of the neck. Looking around he saw that Ichiraku had grabbed him and had his other hand outstretched with the palm up. ?Oh yeah,? Naruto laughed. He got his money from his Gama-purse and paid for his ramen. Kiba and Shino had hurried off without him but Hinata had stayed behind to wait for him. Upon noticing that Kiba and Shino had left he growled and said, ?They could have at least waited for me.? When he said this however Hinata for some reason looked a little hurt and looked down at the ground. He felt bad so he added in a cheery tone and with a smile. ?But thanks for waiting for me Hinata.?
	Immediately Hinata looked up, and smiled. ?It?s no problem Naruto.? She said in her soft voice. ?But we should go.?
	?Right!? Agreed Naruto. ?We really don?t want to keep Granny Tsunade waiting or she might give the mission to someone else.?  With that they started after Kiba and Shino to Tsunade?s office. They reached the office shortly after Kiba and Shino. When they got there they were already standing in front of Tsunade?s desk waiting for instruction.
	Hinata started to speak, probably to explain why they were late or to try to excuse them but Tsunade either didn?t hear her soft voice or ignored it. ?All right, now that all four of you are here let me explain your missions.?
	?Missions?? Asked Naruto before she could continue. ?You mean there?s more then one??
	Tsunade sighed impatiently. ?Yes Naruto,? she replied just as impatiently. ?The village is short on ninja now so the four of you will have to split into two groups and go on two separate missions. Kiba, Shino you?re mission will take you north toward the Village Hidden in the Waterfall. I?ll explain your mission in detail in a moment.?
	?So then?? began Hinata with an odd note to her voice.
	Tsunade continued as if she hadn?t been interrupted. ?Hinata, Naruto, you?ll be heading south west toward the Sand Village. Apparently Gaara of the Desert has been having more trouble with Akatsuki lately and he and his team asked specifically for your aid Naruto. Though honestly I can?t imagine why.?
	?YEAH!? Naruto yelled in excitement. ?Finally a chance to go after those damned Akatsuki guys!?
	?Yes, perhaps,? said Tsunade. ?That?s all for the two of you, Naruto, Hinata. You should go home and prepare for your mission.?
	?Right! Lets go Hinata!? Hinata, who had been very still, with her only movement being that her lips were trembling and she was pushing her fingers together in front of her chest, started, nodded, and then began follow Naruto out of the office.
They both stopped at the door when Kiba suddenly said, "Wait, Tsunade. Maybe Shino should go with Naruto. After all Naruto's not exactly-."
"WHAT WAS THAT KIBA!?" Naruto yelled.
"NO!" Tsunade yelled louder. "The teams are set. Naruto, Hinata, leave." And they did.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok here's the next part.

	Hinata followed Naruto silently as they walked out of the Tsunade?s office and through and then out of the building it was in. During this time Naruto said nothing, but was by no means silent. He spent the entire time with his fists clenched and held in front of his chest, practically vibrating with excitement, and grinning and laughing. Hinata shared his excitement for the mission, but remained silent and still, except for what parts of her she needed to move to keep up with Naruto. She had dropped her arms had dropped to her sides. Her palms were already sweating and there was a slight tingling sensation over her skin that caused her to break from her stillness and shiver. The idea of being alone with Naruto on a long mission such as this, as it would take days just to reach the desert and yet more to find and reach the Sand Village, filled her with indescribably glee and yet, it also filled her with an equal amount of fear.
	In her minds eye she could see Naruto angry with her for slowing him down, or for having to save her over and over. He?d say something like, ?Why did I have to get stuck with you?? and glare. Part of her knew that Naruto would never be so mean to her. Even if he did get irritated in those in instances he would probably never let her see. Still, knowing that couldn?t stop Hinata from hearing all of the terrible things she didn?t want him to say. Also her own voice kept telling her things like, _You aren?t good enough to be his partner. He doesn?t want you. He thinks your weak. He knows you?re weak. You know you?re weak. You should just go back up to Tsunade?s office and ask her to switch you with Kiba or Shino. Either would be more helpful to Naruto then you and both of them are used to carrying you. He would much rather have Sakura-._
	?Hey! Hinata! Hello?? Hinata started and to her surprise found she was still standing just outside the building with Tsunade?s office in it. Her fists were clenched so tight it hurt and her eyes had been wide and staring at the ground in front of her. She unclenched her hands and looked up to find Naruto was right in front of her looking at her with a look of concern. ?Are you ok Hinata? You were starting to look kind of pale and you were shaking.?
	Trying not to look at Naruto Hinata stammered, ?M-Maybe I?m sick- M-Maybe I should stay behin-.?
	?No way!? Yelled Naruto. ?If you stay then I?ll be stuck with Kiba or worse, Shino. I?d much rather go on this mission with you.?
	Hinata?s heart pounded in her throat as she shakily asked, ?Really, Naruto? You?re not worried I?ll hold you back, or be a bother??
	Naruto looked at her as if she were crazy. ?Why would I think that? You?re really strong. That one technique where you wave your arms around like this-.? He waved his arms around wildly and almost fell over. Hinata couldn?t help but giggle at this. Once he had regained his balance he went on. ?And the whole time your chakra comes out of your palms and is like ?GAH!? trailing after them- It?s so cool! And your Byakugan will be great for detecting enemies, and your Juken- I wouldn?t want any other partner.? At this he grinned.
	Suddenly Hinata felt different, better. There was an odd sensation in her chest. She couldn?t help but smile and more out of shyness she bit her lip lightly. Her hands had already moved back to being in front of her chest and her fingers were already pushing against each other. He fidgeted a little by twist one of her legs a bit and once again she had a hard time looking at Naruto. ?Thank you, Naruto. You?re right.?
	?Course I am!? Declared Naruto cheerfully. ?Now you should go back home and prepare for the mission. Let?s meet back at my place tomorrow morning around 8 ok??
	?Okay, Naruto.? The sensation in Hinata?s chest swelled when she said Naruto?s name and then even more when she got her self to look at him.
	?You do know where my place is right?? Asked Naruto, frowning slightly.
	?Of course Naruto. I have ever since the academy.? Naruto gave Hinata a look that made her feel very shy all of a sudden. She found she couldn?t look Naruto in the eyes.?
	?You know Hinata, I never really noticed but you have a really sweet smile?? Hinata looked sharply up at Naruto who was smiling a little differently, more thoughtfully. She felt her face grow hot and suddenly she wished he were closer. Without thinking she started to move forward slowly but he was already turning with a grin and saying, ?I?ll see you tomorrow morning Hinata!? And with that he raced off.
_	Naruto?_


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 9, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> I have a fan fiction.net account but I can't post until saturday or sunday. It's a new account.



Oh yea, so do I  

Good work! You are talented


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

By the way, I'd love reviews, but not like: "This is great, keep it up." Real reviews where you tell me whats good/bad and why. Thanks.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Oh yea, so do I
> 
> Good work! You are talented


Well I plan on writing various forms of stories for a living so I should be.


----------



## 360visionninja (Sep 9, 2006)

ok why did you write the thing at the top like 3 times?
what were Naruto and Hinata practicing?
other than that good story


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok here's the next part. Oh and by the way. Stuff in Italics is generally the character's thoughts.


	The next day, Hinata woke promptly at 7. She showered, dressed, and ate quickly before leaving with her things and heading for Naruto?s home. She reached there well before 8 but decided to go on up to his door and see if he was awake. He was probably already up, as it was the day of the mission. Or maybe he was still asleep and needed to be woken up.
_Maybe he sleeps naked._
Hinata shocked herself so much with that thought that she stopped so abruptly in mid stride that she nearly fell face first into Naruto?s front door. She caught herself though, and when she was standing straight again she found that she was smiling lightly and that she was trying to picture what that would look like. Quickly, she shook herself and reached for the doorknob. She turned it and pushed the door open. With the door open just more then a crack she froze. She?d only meant to knock.
_Sleeps naked._
She shook herself again and started to close the door when Naruto?s voice suddenly came through the opening. ?AH! I?m being attacked!? Without any hesitation at all _Naked Naruto_ Hinata burst into the cozy one room apartment to find a terrific battle occurring in Naruto?s bed.
The sheets were winning.
?AH! DAMN YOU!? Naruto, with his sheets draped over him so that he looked like he was dressed as a ghost for Halloween, leapt in to the air and thrust his hand out in front of him. ?Rasengan!? When nothing happened he shrieked. ?RASENGAN! RASENGA-AN!? His last ?Rasengan? ended up as more of a hopeless cry and he landed hard next to his bed on his back. After that he sat up, groaned at lot, and it looked like he massaged his back. A hand and then with it an arm appeared out from under the dirty white sheets, grabbed said sheets, and yanked them off.  Naruto was looking at his feet grimacing. ?Not again,? he groaned. A second later he looked up and spotted Hinata. ?Uh? Hi Hinata. Um? Why are you here.?
Hinata opened her mouth a little but before she could even begin to think of words to say her lips split into a grin and she started giggling furiously. After a second the giggles subsided and she tried to talk again. The same thing happened. She was suddenly giggling. Soon the giggles grew into a bright, but still soft, laugh and she nearly feel over. She caught herself on a nearby table however and from there continued to laugh herself to tears for a good many minutes. When she could finally fit words in between laughs she managed to say, ?I?m? so?sorry? Naruto.? Around this time Hinata realized that Naruto was laughing as well. It was probably just forced though as he stopped around the same time as Hinata. He sat, and Hinata leaned there brushing tears from their eyes for another moment before Hinata said in her normal soft voice, only with an amused note to it, ?I?m sorry Naruto. I got here a little early and I thought I?d come and see if you were awake yet.? _Sleeps Naked._ Hinata did her best to discretely give herself another shake.
?Ah, okay,? said Naruto, who was still sitting on the floor where he had landed. He glanced up at the clock next to his bed. ?Well, I?ve got about half an hour.? He sprang to his feet. ?I should take a shower.?
Hinata spoke before she could think. ?Do you need any help?? As soon as she realized what she?d said she flinched and began cursing the hopeful tone she had said it in.
	Naruto paused and adopted an awkward grin. ?You? can?t really help me with that Hinata,? he said, just as awkwardly.
	?Oh, right.? Hinata said, blushing so deeply that she probably could have heated a pot full of ramen on her face.
	Naruto smiled more whole-heartedly and said, ?Don?t worry about it Hinata,? and walked past her. She made sure not to turn around and watch.
_Naked Naruto._


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

360visionninja said:
			
		

> ok why did you write the thing at the top like 3 times?
> what were Naruto and Hinata practicing?
> other than that good story


Um well, I had to break it up cause it was to big. And... as to what they were practicing i haven't the slightest clue. It wasn't really important.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry but theres only a small NaruHina bit here. Mostly it's Gaara. Enjoy.

 
	 Later, once the Naruto had showered, dressed, and eaten. Hinata and Naruto made their way with their food and supplies and such to the village gate. They paused just outside of the gate to look back at their town. After a moment of this Hinata said softly, ?You know Naruto, for the next few weeks, the only piece of home we will have with us is each other.? She looked hopefully at Naruto, without really knowing what she was hoping for.
	Naruto looked at her too and blinked. ?Uh? I guess so,? he said uncertainly. There was a brief, but still very awkward, silence, during which Hinata looked at the ground to her right and blushed from embarrassment until Naruto said with new enthusiasm, ?All right! Let?s go!?
	Hinata looked up to see that Naruto had already started down the path. She shook her self once then quickly caught up with him, not wanting to hold him back, but also not wanting to be to far from him. This was her opportunity to be close to him for an extended period of time after all. This was the opportunity she?d been waiting, no just hoping for. She only ever thought she?d get to be alone with Naruto for this long. Now that she would, she could only hope she would get closer to Naruto because of it.

 
	The sand finally began to settle from Gaara?s most recent attempt. He watched the tiny grains pour off his right hand and forearm back down to the ground it had come from. A few grains remained once the rest had fallen so he shook his hand a few times to dislodge them. ?It didn?t work,? he growled at his brother and sister, who stood a few feet off to his right side, shielding themselves from the small sandstorm this seemingly small technique always seemed to kick up. ?Why won?t it work?? This time he was speaking more to himself than his siblings, but his sister, Temari, offered a comment anyway.
	?Maybe it just can?t be done.?
	?NO!? Yelled Gaara angrily. Quickly, before he did anything more he quelled the anger. A moment later he mentally kicked himself for doing it. Sure there was a danger in letting it out but that was partly was he was trying to do. ?No, if that Konoha kid, Naruto Uzumaki, can control the powers of his demon then I can do the same with mine.?
	?But Gaara,? Kankurou said cautiously. ?That?s not what you?re trying to do. You can already control the sand. It?s just to use the demon?s powers fully you-.?
	Gaara finished his brother?s sentence for him. ?I have to adopted that monstrous form.? Gaara growled. Really it was a sigh but it sounded more like a growl. It always was. ?Besides I already know that form, complete or not is useless against those Akatsuki guys. I learned Tai Jutsu so that I could deal with people like that Sasuke Uchiha and the first one I fought in the Chuunin Exam, Rock Lee. In that form all of that is useless. It?s just too big, and too slow. I need to be able to use it differently.?
	?Why don?t you just ask for help?? Began Temari.
	?NO!? The anger flared up within him again. Before it was all gone he needed to try using it. _So?_ ?I?m going back to work.?


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

You have a knack for writing, I enjoyed the story


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

```

```



			
				arithx said:
			
		

> You have a knack for writing, I enjoyed the story


enjoy*ed*? The first NaruHina is done but the second is going to be pretty long. Thanks though.


----------



## 360visionninja (Sep 9, 2006)

I loved hinatas offer to help naruto "shower"
good touch!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok here's the next part.

	?So then, I jumped through the smoke and went ?RASENGAN? but nothing happened. After that all of the giant evil ramen noodles just laughed and kept chasing me. So I was like ?AHHHH! DAMNIT IT! RASENGAN! RASENGA-AN!? Then there was pain in my back. And then I woke up and you were there.? Throughout Naruto?s story Naruto had wildly acted out what he had been doing in his dream that morning. His shadow clones had aided by transforming into Naruto?s in cheap-looking ramen noodle suits and acting out their parts. All the while Hinata had giggled and laughed just like she had when she had seen what happened from outside of the dream. With his story done Naruto?s clones disappeared in a big puff of smoke and Naruto came back to his spot on the log next to Hinata. He looked over at Hinata and with a grin. ?That was my dream,? he declared with a grin.
	Hinata smiled. ?You have funny dreams Naruto,? she said softly. ?That giant ramen noodles would attack you as revenge for eating so many of their kind is just? It?s very funny.?
	?I?m glad you think so Hinata,? replied Naruto, still grinning. ?I never could get Sakura to listen to my stories. Or when I could she?d always roll her eyes and say that I was exaggerating.?
	?Well?? began Hinata somewhat uncertainly. ?Since it?s still early I?d love to hear more of your stories Naruto.? It in fact wasn?t all that early. The sun had gone down. They?d set up camp and started the campfire they were sitting in front of, cooked their food and eaten it. Still, Hinata would stay awake all night talking with Naruto if he would.
	?Yeah, I guess that?s about all there is to do now,? said Naruto. ?Unless of course you just want to go sleep together now.? Hinata opened her mouth with the intention of replying ?No,? and something else with it. Upon realizing how Naruto had said what he had said however she froze, and then blushed, probably a deep scarlet. Naruto seemed to realize what he?d said as well as he very hastily and anxiously said, ?OH! I didn?t mean-! I didn?t mean *that*.?
	Still blushing, Hinata quietly said, ?Of course you didn?t Naruto. After all, I?m not Sakura, and we are a little young.? Hinata was fifteen and so Naruto couldn?t be much older. For some reason he seemed like he should be much older than her, and because of it more securely out of her reach. After all he had grown visibly older, and not just in his height. After all Hinata had grown to match his height. He was, at least to Hinata, quite handsome. Though the whisker scars were still simply adorable. Everything about Naruto was *ador*able. Sakura had blossomed into a beautiful young lady now too. _I?ll never be beautiful._
	?Hinata?? Naruto suddenly said in a quiet voice. His voice was serious and he looked almost sad. ?About Sakura, don?t tell anyone this cause I?m not sure but, I think I?m moving on.?
	?Really!?? Hinata exclaimed so loudly that for a moment she worried she might have shocked him out of his current mood. It seemed she didn?t as he continued in the same soft, serious tone.
	?Yeah, it?s just. I stand no chance. She was never interested in me, and now with Sasuke? No. It?s always been Sasuke, if just partly. She loves him. She loves, *him*. I can?t compete with him and actually?? He adopted a small smile. ?I don?t think I want to. They do kind of work together you know. Also I thought I liked Sakura but I?m starting to think now that it was just a crush, and that what I liked about her was that she was pretty.? He sighed and looked away from Hinata and instead at the flames in front of them. ?I guess? I guess that?s just not enough to keep me interested in her any longer.?
	?Naruto?? Hinata whispered.
	Naruto perked up suddenly and with renewed confidence, and so renewed loudness as well, he said, ?But maybe it is. Maybe this is just a temporary period of self doubt that I?ll get over soon.? He let out a few laughs then looked back at Hinata. ?Anyway thanks for listening Hinata.? He smiled. ?You know I really like talking to you.?
	?Really!?? Exclaimed Hinata much like she had before.
	Naruto laughed again. ?Yeah. You really listen to what I say and you actually seem to care? You?re just nice. Being around you is nice.?
	?Naruto??
	?But hey, do you still want to hear another story?? He asked quickly. ?I?ll understand if you don?t.?
	Hinata mentally shook herself out of her slight trance so that Naruto couldn?t see her physically do it. ?No, no! I?d still love to hear another story Naruto.? She declared in a stronger, if still soft, tone.
	?All right then!? Said Naruto, jumping to his feet. ?So??
_?Naruto??_


----------



## sasukalover101 (Sep 10, 2006)

that was good u got me hook on it


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok here's the next bit. By the way I just want to apoliogizing for posting them small like this. This scene isn't over, it'll actually be long unlike the others. I just like to get sections done and posted so I can get reviews and comments quickly. (Not that anyone's actually posting reviews  ) Anyway, since I dish out like 6 or seven 1 page posts a day (so far on anyway) I don't think it really matters. Anyhow here it is:

	The next day, Hinata and Naruto rose fairly early, or rather Hinata rose early and got to touch Naruto to wake him. They packed up their camp quietly except for wild and entertaining yawns from Naruto that made Hinata giggle. Whenever she giggled he seemed to grin a little broader but it was probably just wishful thinking.  Once they had finished backing up they returned to the path they had been taking the day before. ?All right let?s go!? Yelled Naruto as he charged off down the road. He paused after a few steps as once he noticed that Hinata hadn?t followed. He looked around at her and asked, ?What is it Hinata??
	Hinata let out a small soft laugh. ?Naruto, um, that way leads back to Konoha.?
	Naruto opened his mouth then shut it again. He looked back down the path he?d been charging down and then back at Hinata. He flashed an embarrassed grin and said, ?Oh, I knew that.?
Hinata giggled softly a few times as Naruto came back up on the path to where Hinata was standing. ?I?m sure you?re just confused because it?s early Naruto,? she said reassuringly once she realized her giggling might be making Naruto more embarrassed. She wasn?t laughing and giggling at any of his antics, at least not in a bad way. She enjoyed them and thought they were quiet amusing most of the time.
?Yeah that?s it!? Declared Naruto, perking up again. ?Now, let?s GOOOooo? eh?? Naruto had begun to charge off in the other direction down the path but had stopped after only a few large steps and turned around to look at Hinata. ?I guess you really might not want to go that fast from the start would you.?
Hinata blushed, just because Naruto had even considered that she might rather take a slow pace. By the time she spoke she found she?d already had brought her hands and arms in front of her chest and was pushing her fingers together. ?Well, I wouldn?t mind going at a slower pace,? she half-whispered anxiously. Then hopefully she added, ?You could tell me more stories of you missions! Well, if you want to? that is.?
?Yeah!? Exclaimed Naruto with excitement that made Hinata blush. ?You know Hinata, I like having you around.?
Hinata had already been blushing, but up until now her face had only been fairly warm. Now it felt warm enough to have food cooked on it. _If that were true then I could be useful for him and be a traveling stove for his ramen._ The idiocy and randomness of that thought would have made Hinata laugh aloud if she hadn?t been feeling so? Well she wasn?t really sure how to describe how she felt. Finally, after what seemed like several minutes of her frantic thinking, she asked in a soft and feeble voice, ?Really, Naruto??
     ?Yeah!? Replied Naruto, grinning. ?I mean, I said yesterday that it?s nice to have someone to listen to my stories and believe them. But, for some reason it?s just nice telling *you* my stories.? He let out a small laugh. ?I guess I kind of like making you laugh. But hey, we should get moving.? With that they set out at a mild pace. Naruto started his first story but Hinata found it especially difficult to hear, or at least, understand everything he said. Somehow, after hearing that Naruto liked making her laugh, Hinata?s face grew even warmer. Her breath seemed short and to have a hard time coming and she was sure she was sweating everywhere on her body. Along with all of that a wonderful, gleeful feeling flared up within her and stayed ?flared up? well into Naruto?s first story.


----------



## 360visionninja (Sep 10, 2006)

so far i am enjoying the story.  I like how you are taking the development of their relationship at a slow pace unlike alot of the other fanfics that change the character drastically.
You are a good writer and i will look forward to your next post


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, but don't be too hard on people who rush it. It's frigging hard coming up with cute stuff for them to stay and do while still keeping it fun, original, or at least *not* repeatitive and boring.

Anyway I have a long bit I'll post later tonight then I may have to slow my posting rate down a bit for school and for my real story, the one I intend to make into a 13 books series and get paid for some day. Anyway, "Hi Ho Hi Ho, yada yada."


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok here's the post. It continues about where the next one left off. This next one too. I'll right it (the next one) now before I move on to my real story. Anyway, here it is:

	After a while, Hinata managed to focus her attention on Naruto?s story. Once she did that she went back to laughing and giggling at his wild way of acting out his stories while he tells them. Hinata couldn?t help but notice that in most of the stories, all of them actually, Naruto saved some damsel, or beat the evil ninja, or was otherwise the admirable hero. He always said, ?But Neji and Bushy Brows helped a little too,? or ?I?m glad Shikamaru was there though,? be really he was always the hero saving everyone and fixing everything.
_I wonder if in his stories of our missions he saves me all the time like that,_ she wondered rather sadly.
?I?m sure glad I got you for a partner on this mission though Hinata.?
As usual when Naruto said something of this sort about preferring Hinata in some way she looked up at him and asked in an excited and hopeful tone, ?Really Naruto!??
Naruto was already grinning. ?Yeah. I mean, you?ve saved me more times then I?ve saved you. You definitely won?t hold me back like some other people might.?
This comment made Hinata?s face feel warm again and made her head feel light. ?You really mean that Naruto?? She asked feebly. Naruto?s confidence in her always made her more confident. It always made her feel stronger, less useless.
?Of course,? said Naruto, frowning. He stopped walking and so Hinata did too, ?Actually, I think you?ve saved my life on every mission we went on together, and I haven?t saved your life at all.?
?Naruto?? Hinata whispered, biting her lip lightly from nervousness but at the same time flashing a small smile. When she did this Naruto suddenly looked at her differently. She was only able to take the look for a few seconds before blushing and looking away. Hinata tried to suppress the smile. Why? She didn?t know.
She failed quite fabulously when Naruto said thoughtfully, ?You really should smile like that more.?
That just made her smile like that more. Her face felt hot, and she kept hearing her own voice in her head saying, _He likes my smile. He likes my smile. He likes my smile._ And that just made her blush and smile more. Still she couldn?t bring herself to look at Naruto.
	Hinata was finally broken out of her trance when Naruto asked, ?But what about you Hinata? What has your life been like when we aren?t on missions together?? The question hardly made her blush or smile shyly and less, but it did force her to reply. To her relief, when she did speak there wasn?t too much of a tremor in her voice.
	?Um, well Naruto?? _I can?t make my life in Konoha sound boring or he?ll think I?m boring. But aside from training and studying, my friends, and Naruto, my life in Konoha is a little dull. It?s dull at least compared to Naruto?s amazing life. And I don?t want to tell him that I fail in most of my missions and that I just get in the way. What would he think of me if I told him that?_
	?Uh, Hinata?? Hinata jumped at the sound of Naruto?s voice.
	?Oh, I?m sorry Naruto,? she said softly. ?I?m just trying to think of something in my life that?s interesting enough to tell you about.?
	?Oh, I don?t mind if it?s not exciting like my life Hinata,? declared Naruto cheerfully. ?I just want to know about you and your life. After all we?re friends. Our friendship should just be me telling you all about me.? He let out a small laugh. ?That even gets boring for *me* sometimes.?
_Friends? Naruto says we?re friends?_
	?Hinata???
	?Right!? Exclaimed Hinata hurriedly. ?Um, lets keep moving though as we talk.? So they went back to walking as they talked. While they walked Hinata began to tell Naruto all about her life. To her surprise, Naruto found her tales to be far more exciting and interesting than she could have hoped.
	?You were kidnapped!?? Exclaimed Naruto in shock. ?But you were just a little girl.?
	?But I was the heir to the main branch of the Hyuuga clan,? Hinata explained again. ?My father saved me but ended up killing the Cloud Ninja who abducted me. The ninja of the cloud village were furious and demanded my father be killed and his body given to the Cloud Village.?
	?Ew?? said Naruto, making a face. ?Why would they want that??
	Hinata smiled lightly. ?They wanted the secrets of the Byakugan. But Neji?s father chose to die in his place. You my father and Neji?s father were twin brothers. But since Neji?s father was of the branch family when he died his abilities were sealed and so his Byakugan?s secrets couldn?t be uncovered.?
	?Ah, I see,? said Naruto knowingly. ?And is that why Neji used to hate the main branch so much??
	Hinata?s smile turned into more of a sad smile or slight grimace. ?Yes, Naruto. But when Neji found out that his father chose to die in my father?s stead??
	?He got over it a little,? Naruto frowned slightly. ?I swear clans seem to make everything so complicated. And all of your relationships with each other seem so rigid.? Hinata wanted to say Naruto was wrong, and to say that family was a wonderful thing to have. But in her own personal experience Naruto wasn?t entirely wrong. ?But you know, that?s just something I like about you Hinata,? Naruto declared suddenly.
_Like you?_ Hinata was only able whisper, ?Naruto??
Naruto grinned. ?I mean you come from a family of such rigid and cold people, but your still kind, caring, and sweet.?
Hinata smiled sadly again and looked away from Naruto and instead at the ground in front of her. ?My father doesn?t exactly think of that as a good thing.?
?Well then he?s an idiot.? Shocked by what Naruto had said Hinata?s head shot up and she looked at him. His lips were curved in a dark frown. ?There?s nothing wrong with being kind. In fact I don?t think I?d be able to stand you if you were cold and rigid like that.?
?Naruto??
The silence went on for what seemed like hours. Finally Naruto broke it by laughing awkwardly and loudly declaring, ?Hey! We should keep moving though.? Hinata nodded and they began walking again. Naruto grinned again, making Hinata feel more at ease, and added. ?So tell me more Hinata.?

By the way. My post Icon's will generally tell you whose point of view the scene is. Unless its not a scene post in which case it probably just implies something, or I just felt like using it. Just so you know.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG, you rock


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

There's not going to be much time in the story between my posts for awhile I guess. Here's the next bit. Enjoy. Screw my real story. I'll right more tonight.


Hinata nodded again, but this time blushed a little as well. ?Well, I don?t really know what else to tell you Naruto. After that, my life was mostly very plain.? Hinata flashed one of her bit-lipped smiles that Naruto found he rather enjoyed before looking away from him. ?My life?s just not very interesting next to yours Naruto.?
Naruto smiled. ?I don?t think that?s true Hinata,? he declared in what he hoped was a reassuring tone. ?But even if it is, you?re really interesting. Tell me about you.?
At this Hinata blushed a deep scarlet and started fidgeting a lot. She started pressing her fore fingers together, for some reason Naruto enjoyed that too, and mumbled incoherently before she finally stammered, ?B-But what could *you* possibly want to know about me??
Naruto blinked. _Possibly?_ ?Uh, I don?t know Hinata.? Semi-desperately he cast his gaze around. ?What do you like to do? What food do you like? What?s your favorite flower?? He suggested, feeling a little awkward.
Hinata blushed, but a lighter pink this time, and just in her cheeks. She pushed her forefingers together rather furiously, and adopted another bit-lipped smile. ?Well, I kind of like lilies, Naruto,? she declared in a soft, shy, and yet oddly hopeful tone.
?Lilies huh?? Echoed Naruto. He cast his gaze around again, spotted what he was looking for, and charged in front of Hinata to the left side of the path.
?Naruto, um,? began Hinata anxiously. She?d stopped when she had realized that Naruto was going past her. ?What are you doing??
?Oh nothing,? replied Naruto grinning. He got to what he was looking for a picked a few. On his way over to Hinata he called out and asked, ?So what else do you like Hinata??
?Well?? Hinata began uncertainly. She opened her mouth, possibly to answer but stopped and stared at Naruto?s hand, which he extended toward her.
?Here,? he said casually. Hinata seemed to be in something of a trance Naruto grabbed her hand and placed the three violet lilies he?d picked into it. When he let Hinata simply held the flowers in front of her and gaped at them.
?N-Naruto? why?? began Hinata.
Anticipating this question Naruto answered before she had to waste what little air she must have had from not breathing for a full minute. ?Well you said you liked them and I saw them.? He laughed a little and suddenly feeling less comfortable then he?d sounded he stretched his arm out behind his back and scratched the back of his shoulder on the other side. ?It just seemed like the thing to do I guess.?
?Naruto?? Hinata whispered. Her cheeks grew pink again in another cute blush like before. She broke into a similarly cute grin, which she quickly forced down into an adorable bit-lipped smile. Finally she brought the flowers up closed to her breast and looked up at him again. ?Thank you.?
?Heh. It?s no problem at all Hinata,? he said with a grin. ?Now,? he said taking his spot now on Hinata?s other side, putting an arm around her shoulder, and starting them walking again. ?So what do you like to do?? Hinata?s face was scarlet again in an instant. Naruto couldn?t understand her semi-frantic mumblings so he asked, ?What was that Hinata?? Then, realizing the possible cause he asked. ?OH! Should I not put my arm-??
?No please leave it!? Hinata actually yelled and Naruto almost stopped walking from shock. Hinata blushed a deeper scarlet. ?I mean no it?s fine,? she added in a more normal, but very anxious, soft voice. "Well, I like... well..." She squirmed a little. "Well..."
"Is something wrong Hinata?? Naruto asked, feeling slightly worried and confused.
?No, nothings wrong Naruto,? Hinata replied quickly. ?Its just I?m worried you?ll think I?m too soft if I tell you the sort of things I like to do.?
?Nonsense!? Exclaimed Naruto, causing Hinata to jump. ?Like I already told you there?s nothing wrong with being soft and sweet. In fact it?s really kind of cute.?
?Really,? Hinata looked around and up at Naruto so fast he worried for a moment their jaws might hit. ?Cute ho?? She began to ask but her voice just sort of faded away.
_Our lips are so close? They?re almost? She smells kind of nice..._ ?Eh?? Naruto said awkwardly. ?I should back up?? He try to but suddenly he found their was something behind his foot that tripped him and he slipped forward and?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok This is only the first half of the next scene. I might not get to the second half today. Anyway here it is.

?Hinata!!? Naruto yelled for the hundredth time. ?HINATA!!? Shortly after their accidental kiss Hinata?s had turned such a bright shade of red that Naruto thought it would be a good substitute for a fire signal when stranded on a deserted island. Immediately after that she had passed out and had fallen into his arms. _She tastes kind of nice too?_ He had dropped down to his knees and then he carefully moved into a sitting position in the middle of his the path. Now her head was resting on his lap and he was lightly slapping her cheeks in attempts toward waking her up. ?HINATA!!?
Suddenly, finally, Hinata stirred and her eyes opened. ?Naruto??
?Finally!? Exclaimed Naruto, feeling relieved. ?I was worried I might have to carry you back to the village.?
?I?m sorry to be a burden Nar-.? Suddenly she sat bolt upright and her face turned the same spotlight-bright red as before. ?Did we-!?? She asked in a shocked and terrified voice. Before Naruto could even answer her eyes widen far too wide and then they closed slowly and she wobbled.
Quickly, Naruto grabbed her arms and shook her. ?Don?t you *DARE* pass out on me again Hinata!? He yelled
Hinata looked a little dizzy for a second. Once she had steadied herself she quietly said, ?Sorry Naruto.?
Naruto sighed exasperatedly and glanced up at the moon and stars in the sky. ?It?s dark now, so I guess we should set up camp.? He looked back down at Hinata and caught her looking at him with one of her bit-lipped smiles. She quickly looked away. ?Okay?? She said softly. In one, swift graceful movement she pushed herself to her feet and swung her bag off one of her shoulders. She knelt down with it a few paces away and began pulling things out of her bag. Her hands were shaking a little and every so often she dropped what she was holding in one hand and ended up trying to juggle it, and what was in her other hand. It was during one of these juggling bouts that Naruto realized that he was just grinning stupidly and watching her. He gave himself a little shake and jumped to his feet. He swung his bag off his shoulder, knelt down with it and began pulling things out.
_She tastes kind of nice too?_


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok here's the secound (two) half/halves. It's kind of bigger and I think that's all for tonight too.


As Hinata set up camp she had to constantly remind and force herself to not look over at Naruto. _Naruto kissed me!_ She thought gleefully over and over. Sure, she had tripped him so that his lips would fall on hers. But their lips had touched and it was? Thinking of it still made her head spin.
_He kissed me!_
Once they had set up the camp Hinata settled herself down in front of a small cooking fire with her knees up and her arms around them. A few moments later she found her heart to be racing and her breath to be short as Naruto sat down beside her. Like her, he had his knees up, but he was leaning back and had his arms stretched out behind him. He let out a long breath. Out of the corner of her eye Hinata could see that Naruto was gazing up into the sky. ?You know, Hinata?? He said rather quietly. He looked over at her with an odd grin on his face. ?That was my first kiss.?
Hinata?s face grew warm but she managed to say, ?Really Naruto? Didn?t Sakura or another girl??
"Sakura!?" Laughed Naruto. "You're funny Hinata, but no. Honestly you and Sakura are the only girls in the village that wouldn?t just laugh at the idea of a kiss, and Sakura only won?t because we?ve grown closer as teammates. So I guess you are the only girl-.? For some reason he chose to pause and frown at that.
_You?re the only girl?_
Naruto seemed to realize that he had grown quiet. He made up for it by loudly saying, ?Oh yeah! When you fell, you kind of dropped your lilies and then we kind of trampled them. So when I was setting up camp I found some new ones.? He grabbed at something on his other side and revealed three new violet lilies.
?Naruto?? Whispered Hinata. Naruto handed her the flowers, which she of course took and once again clasped close to her breast.
?You might have noticed that I disappeared for about half an hour,? Naruto explained. ?There weren?t a lot around.?
?You shouldn?t have gone to so much trouble Naruto,? Hinata declared softly.
?Nonsense!? Exclaimed Naruto. ?I like making you flash that pretty smile of yours.? At that Hinata grinned and then tried to bite her lip to stop it. ?There it is!? Hinata?s bit-lipped grin almost became to broad to be ?bit-lipped? at that. Naruto put his arm around her shoulders again like he had before and squeezed a little. ?So do you want another then??
?Kiss!?? Hinata asked hopefully, turning her head fast so that she faced Naruto. Their lips were so close? again? and all she could think was, _Yes? Yes?_ To her immense disappointment however Naruto just grinned awkwardly and turned his head so that he was facing the cooking fire.
?Actually I meant another lily,? he replied, sounding uneasy. ?I could find you another if you like.?
Hinata looked back at the cooking fire and tried not to sound too disappointed. ?I?d love another lily, but you should stay close _to me_ during the night. I don?t want you getting lost.?
?Heh,? Naruto laughed, still sounding uneasy. ?I guess you?re right.? Hinata smiled lightly and, realizing that Naruto was still holding her pretty close to him decided to make the best of things and let her head tilt so it rested on his shoulder. As was to be expected, Naruto didn?t notice, but that was all right? for now.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 10, 2006)

I hate the pairing beyond reason,but I really enjoyed the fic ^^
It's very well written.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 10, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> I hate the pairing beyond reason,but I really enjoyed the fic ^^
> It's very well written.


Why do so many people hate Naruto + Hinata. I guess Naruto is annoying and if its him then its fine. But how can anyone not like adorable Hinata?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

hey this is a great ff! plz post more! because this is better than this one other guys posts i think his name is brant..but this one seems better to me


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> hey this is a great ff! plz post more! because this is better than this one other guys posts i think his name is brant..but this one seems better to me


I don't know about mine being better. Mine and his are both good but, this is just practice for me. I'm just writing spontaniously and I've only got a basic idea where I'm going with it. Brant writes well and he's got a pretty good idea where his story is going. Thanks though.


----------



## Just Another human (Sep 11, 2006)

haha i love it!
keep it up
I love the way this story is going
its so cute =D


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

*HinaJunkie713*


> I don't know about mine being better. Mine and his are both good but, this is just practice for me. I'm just writing spontaniously and I've only got a basic idea where I'm going with it. Brant writes well and he's got a pretty good idea where his story is going. Thanks though.



i know he knows where his story is going but yours is going at a better pace much better in that but i guess he probly did spend quite time on his plot..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

*TAKE NOTICE!!!*
This is waaaaaaaaaaaaay ahead in this fan fic's storyline I am no where *near* this far. I just had some insperation so I had to write in and post it and get praise/criticism.

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE HOW PARTS OF THE PLOTS UNFOLD AHEAD OF TIME *DON'T* READ THIS!!! Cause if you do it's not my fault.

?Why are we still here!?? Demanded Naruto angrily. ?We should be chasing after Akatsuki! We have to save Hinata!?
?Calm down Naruto,? insisted Temari, who at least sounded genuinely worried. ?Kankuro and I will search the desert but you and Gaara stay here!?
?But-!?
?NO!? Temari cut in. ?The deserts too dangerous just normally at times like this, but for you two right now? It?s bad enough just that we have to have the two of you around. Now stay here and don?t go any farther outside then balcony.?
Naruto groaned, or growled, he didn?t care enough to decide which it was. Growling, he decided, he waited and watched as Temari and Kankuro quickly left the room. He shifted his weight from foot to foot impatiently as he waited for the door to close. _Too long? They could be hurting her. They could be-!_ There, the door shut and he launched himself to and then through the doorway to the balcony. He was about to jump straight off the ledge to a nearby rooftop when Gaara?s calm voice somehow got him to stop.
?You care about her very much don?t you??
That comment stopped Naruto in his tracks. His whole body stopped moving for a second and then slowly he brought his legs together and his arms to his sides. He didn?t even look to his left at Gaara as he could see through the corner of his eye that he was sitting on the ledge of the balcony with one leg spread out along the ledge?s top and the other hanging of the side. Instead Naruto stared at the ground and listened to himself breath for a time, as he couldn?t seem to focus his thoughts.

_Hinata giggled. ?I like you Naruto?? She declared in a small but surprisingly confident voice.
To hide his embarrassment at being told such a thing Naruto grinned and said. ?Yeah, I kind of like me too.?
Hinata smiled and then looked away. ?It?s just? You?re so strong and confident. I?ve always wanted to be like that.
_
Finally, he frowned and said quietly, ?Well yeah?? After a moment he added in a quieter voice, ?She?s my friend.?
?Do you love all of your friends??
Naruto would have expected this question to shock him, especially coming from Gaara. Oddly it didn?t. Outwardly his was unfazed. He didn?t even start or look up. _Does he mean really mean do I love all my friends? Or does her mean??_
Do I?
Finally he replied simply. ?Yes, I do love all of my friends.?
Naruto looked up only to look straight into Gaara?s eyes. There Naruto felt his answer tattled and answered the question he really thought Gaara was asking. Gaara?s expression was of course blank, but there was a flash of pain in his eyes before he looked away and spoke. ?Some people think that love is like a barrier, like my sand. They think if someone loves you then that love protects you from the dangers of the world.? As Gaara spoke some sand from the ledge he were sitting on floated up into the air to rotate in a incomplete sphere.
_Like the girl near the waterfall?_
?People like that, people with love, who feel protected by love?? He paused for a long moment before finally saying, ?They?re idiots.?
For some reason, Naruto was suddenly quite angry and spoke up as if there was someone in love he felt he had to defend. However, all he got out was, ?Hey! That?s-.?
Gaara cut him off. ?They?re idiots and yet, their lucky, especially if they reciprocate that love. They get to live in the idiot bliss that?s being in love. And when hard times come they can retreat into it as if it were a shield. It gives them a reason to live and something to fight for. It even gives them something worth dying for. And for that they?re the biggest idiots of all. Because of love they can?t use reason. If the target? no the person of their love is in danger, nothing else matters to them. Even when the person isn?t in danger they?re all that matters.?
Gaara let out a small sighed and paused. Naruto hadn?t realized but Gaara had said most of that in one breath. Even though Naruto had spoken he couldn?t have spoken to save his own life. _Hinata?s?_ That didn?t matter though as Gaara wasn?t done.
?Maybe it?s just the feeling people care about. Maybe love is that selfish. But one has to hope its not I suppose. Otherwise nothing really matters, except how people make you feel. No people must care about the person. No sane person would sacrifice their own life just to protect a feeling. By that logic they?re just trading the feeling in for nothing, nothing at all. The only thing that makes any sense is that they must be protecting the person, the person they care about, that they love, the person that saves them from being alone? No it must be about the person. Or else there?s nothing its nothing. And then we?re all really just alone.? At this Gaara sighed again but this time didn?t speak again. Naruto knew he couldn?t speak at all, and it wasn?t because Gaara of the Desert had just spoken that meaningfully about love. Something was stirring in his chest now? Something?
         ?We have to save her.?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> *HinaJunkie713*
> 
> 
> i know he knows where his story is going but yours is going at a better pace much better in that but i guess he probly did spend quite time on his plot..


Yeah, I had a basic idea about the plot. But this whole thing for me is practicing not maticulessly planning out every plot twist and scene. Like I keep saying, this isn't my real story. It's practice.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice story. Nice Gaara, Temari, and Kankuro believe it.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok here you go. This is back in order with my my second to last post. Enjoy. More will come tonight.

?Ah! Why couldn?t we have gotten half our payment before we went on the mission?? Complained Naruto as he and Hinata walked into the hall of the inn they?d just paid for a room in. ?Even though this inn was the cheapest one we?ve been to it?s still so expensive.?
?At least there are hot springs Naruto,? Hinata suggested cheerfully.
?Yeah I guess so?? said Naruto doubtfully.
They found the door to their room about halfway down the hallway. Hinata had the key so she unlocked the door and pushed it open. The door got stuck at about half way open and it took Hinata and Naruto pushing together to open it all the way. What they saw once they?d managed that was, small. The bed took up what little space their was in the? well you couldn?t really call it a room. It could have been a renovated broom closet, or perhaps an out of place walk in closet of some wealthy individual. The bed that took up most of the space wasn?t really made for two people either. She and Naruto would have to be rather close that night. Just at the thought of this Hinata?s face grew warm and the contents of her belly flipped over a few times. Without really saying anything she and Naruto took off their packs, tossed them in onto the bed, and Hinata closed and locked the door.
?No wonder it was the cheapest room in this town?? Naruto said dryly as they started further down the hall toward the door marked ?Hot springs.?
?At least the hot springs should be nice?? Hinata suggested hopefully, and oh it was. The hot spring was the size of a small swimming pool, and as deep as one too. There were only two problems. Firstly, when they stepped out of their dressing rooms and into the hot springs area they realized there was only one area. Secondly neither of their rooms had had towels so when they stepped out they were completely?
?AH!?


----------



## hinanaru (Sep 11, 2006)

XD i love it so far.

Definetly not something i've read before

continue 

~hinanaru~


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok here's the second part of that scene. I really only broke it up so it'd be a cliff hanger anyway.

	?Later, when they were in the hot spring, but clothed in, in Naruto?s case a pair of shorts he had thought to bring for some reason, and a dark violet bikini Kiba had slipped into her pack as a joke on her last mission that she had forgotten to take it out. For some reason on that mission Kiba had spent rather a lot of time trying to get her to put it on?
	Naruto was doing laps and Hinata was sitting on the edge of the pool feeling very uncomfortable and blushing. Finally Naruto stopped and looked over at Hinata. Grinning he moved over to her and said, ?Come on Hinata, come in the water with me.?
	Hinata shifted uncomfortably. ?I don?t know Naruto,? she said anxiously. As convincingly as she could she lied and said, ?This suit isn?t exactly tight?? In fact it fit quite comfortably. ?I don?t want subject you to anything??
	?It wasn?t too bad actually?? Naruto said very quietly, probably to himself.
	Hinata blushed. ?I thought you said you didn?t see anything!? She exclaimed, trying to sound shocked that he had lied.
	?OH! I didn?t!? Naruto said in a bad attempt at a reassuring tone. He grinned sheepishly and said, ?But come on into the water!?
	?I don?t know Naruto.,,? Suddenly he reached out, grabbed her, and pulled her in. She managed to get out a squeal just before they both went under together. When they came up Hinata found her arms were around Naruto?s neck and her bent legs were even clamped a little around his waist. Naruto?s arms were low, wrapped around her waist. Their lips? they were so close again... ?Naruto??


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 11, 2006)

you better do that or ill hunt you down and destroy you lol. No seriously, i will.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

you may keep sayin this is just practice but i think its still really good


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok here's the final mixed bath scene. It pains me to do this to Hinata, but it has to be done. You might not enjoy what I do to her now but... aw just read it.


Hinata just shook her head a little and her head tipped forward. At first he thought he was going to get another kiss, but instead she rested the side of her head on his shoulder and held on to him tight. Her legs came down so that she was standing on her own but Naruto felt one of her legs and feet brush up against hers as they did this. Mostly from her movements they rocked ever so slightly in that water. _Her body?s so warm? Her hairs so soft?_ Such thoughts ran through Naruto?s mind constantly as they stood there. Finally Naruto remembered how to speak and he awkwardly said, ?Hinata??
?I like you Naruto?? She whispered softly. Her had a pleasant note to it. It always did? ?I like you Naruto, it?s just?? She let out a heavy sigh. ?It?s just you?re so strong and confident. I?ve always wanted to be like that. I?ve wanted to but I was never able to be. My kind nature always got in the way-. No. You say that doesn?t make me a bad ninja. It?s my confidence? or that I lack any. Yes, that must be it,? she agreed and Naruto felt a slight squeeze as she went on in her small speech. ?I?ve never had much confidence but, when I look at you? When I watch you and how you are it makes me feel stronger, better? more worth something. You make me feel?? She seemed to hesitate before finally saying, ?There is a reason why I?m always blushing and fainting you know.?
?Hinata?? Naruto had meant to say more but had found that his voice died after just her name. He struggled briefly and found his voice it was a little shaky and uncertain, but it could be heard. ?I like you Hinata. You?re sweet, and nice, and you always seem to be there, giving *me* strength and confidence whenever I start to run out. It?s just??
In one swift movement Hinata lifted head so that she was staring right into his eyes. She was biting her lip a little and had the most adorably hopeful expression on her face. _I never should have told her that?_ He thought a little irritated. _That look is going to make this hard?_ ?It?s just, sure we?re friends, and I like you but I don?t know you very well still. We just aren?t close enough for me to just jump into? *that*.? As he spoke, Hinata?s face had fallen to such a misrible expression that Naruto had been forced to avert his gaze so that he could keep saying what he was saying.
He had to look back at into her eyes _her eyes?_ however when in a trembling voice Hinata asked, ?So basically you?re saying that you could never-.?
?NO! Not never!? Naruto cut in hastily. ?That?s not it at all Hinata. I just don?t know. Let?s be friends first, and for a little longer then just a few days.?
?But do you think-.?
?I don?t know Hinata.? Naruto backed up again and this time Hinata let him go. She still looked at him sadly_ with those eyes?_ ?I do like you just, I don?t know. Let?s be friends for awhile ok.?
Hinata looked unsure still. Naruto moved up to her in the water again but this time came up next to her. He slipped his arm around her shoulders. ?Come on, let?s go back to our closet room. Ok?? 
Hinata smiled sadly. ?All right, Naruto.? Then after a moment she laughed _such a sweet laugh_ and said, ?I wish I?d just kissed you first when I had the chance.?
Naruto squeezed her briefly and said, ?But that would have been cheating so-.?
Hinata swung around and looked at him. _Her eyes._ _Her eyes_ were lit up with semblances of hope and her lips were curved in a small genuine smile. ?You mean it would have mattered!?? She exclaimed happily.
Naruto blinked then grinned sheepishly. ?Of course, that kiss before-.?
?Naruto!? Hinata leapt forward in the water and threw her arms around Naruto again. They both went under again and as soon as they came up to the surface again they just started to laugh.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> you better do that or ill hunt you down and destroy you lol. No seriously, i will.


Do what? o.o


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just to head off the obvious question of how and why I could have Naruto reject Hinata like that in a NaruHina fan fic here it is. First of, relax, she's gonna get him. It's a NaruHina fan fic so that Hinata and Naruto are gonna hook up is a given. (Btw I threw in that Kiba bit as throwing a bone to Hinata/Kiba fans to which I say "EW! Go and slobber on ino you mut.") But anyway... It'll give me more time to keep the cute & corny shtick going and i'll have more stuff I can do. Also what I was doing was getting old. Naruto's not *that* dense. He would have figured it out eventually. And Hinata had to eventually tough it out and say something. That's it, so don't go: "I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DID THAT TO HINATA HOW COULD YOU YOU BASTERD." Or something like that. K? Thanks.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DID THAT TO HINATA HOW COULD YOU YOU BASTERD!! lol jk but i am surprised at your choice but i shoudl save my words until i know whats gunna happen..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DID THAT TO HINATA HOW COULD YOU YOU BASTERD!! lol jk but i am surprised at your choice but i shoudl save my words until i know whats gunna happen..


I will say now the romance is going to get even better. Now the cute stuff's gonna come from both of them intentionally. S'gonna be fun.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

alright! ill be looking forward to this


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

To be honest I'm sort of mimicing parts of a story line in my real story for practice. Heh, if it wasn't for the fact that I need to avoid plagerising basterds I might be posting my real story on forums. It'd be nice if I could. Having an audience with critism and praise, but mostly just people who like to read what I write, always gets me to write more and more frequently. Otherwise I'm soooooo lazy and I take forever to write a scene.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

well i hope you dont get lazy because now im way more into yours than i am into brants!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> well i hope you dont get lazy because now im way more into yours than i am into brants!


Sweet I've got fans, and 6 years ahead of schedule.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

you shouldnt be surprised! you have a knack for writing


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

About Brants story... There are definately some parts I don't like. He ends the romance to early, that's for sure. But when he's doing it, up until the kiss in the hot spring, it's really friggin good. I'm really jealous of him for thinking up his first 2 posts. I'd love to steal the scene of Hinata finding Naruto under a roof in the rain. That's honestly one of the best scene ideas I've ever seen.       I'm *SO* jealous.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

i agree with you but he did rush naruuto and hinata


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> i agree with you but he did rush naruuto and hinata


Yeah, he really did. The only reasons why I'm not though are because I'm  used to forcing myself to stretch plots out for hundreds of pages and because I'm just writing spontaniously. Mostly its the first reason. Writing spontaniously is more likely to screw the entire story into the ground with an idea i can't work with. Like the mixed bath scenes I wrote today. I really wanted to have Hinata faint when they came out of their 'undressing rooms' and fall into the spring. Then Naruto would have to dive in and touch her to bring her up to the surface. Then naked CPR.  But I couldn't think of how to work it. And it was just too much/far. *WAY* too much/far. _Naked CPR._ Pfft. Their relationship would never be the same. It would always be awkward. Still, the scene would have been really frigging funny.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

it wouldve been very funny if placed outside of the serious plot...why arent there many comic fc's?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> it wouldve been very funny if placed outside of the serious plot...why arent there many comic fc's?


I don't know. I only know of oranges in the sun. Of course I've only been doing this Hinata fan thing outside of my head for a week and a half now. I haven't looked for much manga yet.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

...by comic i mean funny...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 11, 2006)

I know. I'm just tired and my terms are slipping. As soon as i get my music to download its off to bed with me. Damn school schedule.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 11, 2006)

yea...school is a bitch...it always will be


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

*ARG!!!*

  Man/men/women/whatever, I gotta say one thing. I hate NaruHina fanfics. I love them, its just the type of cute funny romance, while cute funny and otherwise entertaining, gets kind of boring and its impossible to keep up for more then a little while. You just end up using up ideas and running out of increasing cute/funny things to write and burn out, or you use the same old sthick so much that everyone gets bored with it. Then when you compinsate by doing either why I or Brant did you have to change the characters a little. Of course you can't use Naruto as he is in the story or the manga. He's just a little too stupid, with his one-track mind and his completely being oblivous to Hinata except when shes naked next to a waterfall. And he's just not mature enough to be part of a romance. It's fucking irritating.  
 kyu  
Sorry I just had to vent.  They'll be a new post shortly.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 12, 2006)

i understand where your coming from i used to think it was irritating but then i realized...sakura and ino are kinda slutty so the best charachter to match naruto really is hinata...i think so at least


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> i understand where your coming from i used to think it was irritating but then i realized...sakura and ino are kinda slutty so the best charachter to match naruto really is hinata...i think so at least


Oh they so are (Naruto and Hinata.   But Sakura at least likes him for more than just because everyone else likes him and cause he's 'so cool'. Those are *REALLY* big and influential reasons, but still she actually likes and cares about him for him. It seems that way more after the chuunin exam in the anime. I had to watch it in japanese with subtitles but it was kind of better. I love Hinata's english voice so much more though.  But now I keep wanting her to say Naruto-kun instead of just Naruto. Naruto by itself seems boring now... and the 'kun' has so much caress. 
Ok anyway, sorry for this futher poseponing. I have to type up stuff I wrote in school cause I was impatient. I HATE doing this so I'll probably take my grand old time. So it should be an hour tops. Ok hi ho hi yada yada..


----------



## 360visionninja (Sep 12, 2006)

> except when shes naked next to a waterfall.


when was she naked next to a waterfall?
Do the movies you can download(that get up to 199) surpass the comic?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't read much of the comics. And I watch all the japanese episodes I would have had to waited until 2012 to see on youtube.


----------



## hinanaru (Sep 12, 2006)

Hina that was a awesome chapter. make more plz.


----------



## 360visionninja (Sep 12, 2006)

> I haven't read much of the comics. And I watch all the japanese episodes I would have had to waited until 2012 to see on youtube.


how do you watch japenese episodes?
P.S.- Awesum fan fic


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

360visionninja said:
			
		

> how do you watch japenese episodes?
> P.S.- Awesum fan fic


Just go to tv.com search for naruto and find the episodes you want to watch. Remember the number then go to you tube and search for "Naruto Episode (and then here the episode #)" They have all of the episodes in japanese i think. They might have some old ones in english.

By the way I changed up the ending to one of my earlier scenes. It's on page one, post 10 of this thread. I just have to work Kiba/Hinata bashing into this NaruHina or it just won't feel complete.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok this is hopefully the first half of two peice scene, broken up into 1 Hinata and 1 Naruto point of view. I have no idea if that is how it'll actually turn out cause I might think of something new. Sorry its short, I'm still gonna continue now I just feel like I have to post something.

	After what happened in the hot spring Hinata worried that things between her and Naruto might become awkward and tense, and yet, somehow, they didn?t. If anything, for her, they seemed to grow even closer even faster. Having let Naruto find out? Having let him know how she felt? It was both her biggest secret and the source of all of her other secrets and anxieties. Telling him seemed to have broken down the walls that were keeping Hinata from really being able to get close to Naruto. Of course, during the days that followed neither of them spoke a word about what happened when they were in the hot spring. It was all right though. They talked about other things instead.
	?So how long has it been going on?? Asked Naruto curiously. They were walking down a new dirt path that Hinata thought, well hoped, would take her and Naruto to the edge of the Desert Country by nightfall. It was mid afternoon now so Hinata and Naruto had plenty of time to talk.
	?It?s happened ever since we met in the academy,? Hinata replied seriously. ?Every time Kiba and Akamaru come to my home Akamaru? um? He ?marks his territory? in my garden.? She made a small face that actually made Naruto laugh aloud. I made Naruto laugh!
	?Marks his territory huh?? Echoed Naruto. ?Maybe Kiba puts him up to it.?
	?What!?? Exclaimed Hinata; shocked at the idea that Kiba would do that. ?Why would he??
	?Well,? began Naruto, flashing an oddly mischievous grin. ?Maybe it?s not the garden he?s marking.?
	Hinata frowned, feeling more puzzled than annoyed. ?What do you mean by that?? She asked.
	?Oh nothing,? replied Naruto with a small sheepish grin. Hinata smiled and blushed at Naruto even thinking of that sort of thing in relation to her. She did still blush. She still pushed her fingers together when she was nervous, which was just as often as it was before their little hot spring adventure. She bit her lip still, as she realized she was doing just then, and Naruto always seemed to look at her more when she did. As to Kiba-. No? just? no.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

> Please write *real* reviews!!!


GAH! No one writes anything more than "good work give me more."

 <- All of you.

PS -  I've been wanting to use that smiley for days.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

All right first off this is not the end of this scene. I just really wanted to post this stuff now cause I'm not sure I'm gonna finish this scene today. Stuff seems to be coming up. Anyway here this piece is.

	There was yet another long, awkward silence as they walked. Naruto only noticed idly as he was still in a state of shock. _You are such and idiot for not noticing this. All that blushing and fainting around you. GAH!_ That voice in his head was a little ahead of the other one, which was going, _Me!? She?s joking right? ME!?_
	It wasn?t that he didn?t like Hinata. In fact he found he really did. _When we were in the hot spring? when her arms and legs were wrapped around me? Our faces? our *bodies* so close? _He *really* found he liked Hinata. It was just, when it came to? *that way* the part of him that liked her was the wrong part. When they were in the hot spring had and even now was kicking and screaming below the belt for him just to just-. An unfairly pleasant forbidden series of images of the two of them flashed in front of Naruto?s mind?s eye and he had to force it away. No, you can-
	?Naruto??
	?Yes!?? Naruto asked with aggravating eagerness. He turned quickly on his heel to look at Hinata. ?Yes Hinata?? He mentally kicked himself but listened attentively as Hinata spoke.
~~
I thought this reaction from Naruto was proper. I mean, how many straight guys could accidentally kiss a girl, see her naked, and then do _*that*_ in a hot spring without having to hunch?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 12, 2006)

....this may not be a review but thats a cool smiley!  lol...and i think the part about naruto not catching on to hinata at the first kiss was kinda not what would of happened just to be honest...please dont burn me again!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

ARG! I hate this storyline! But it might as well be written in stone now. Also I need to practice it before I get to it in my main story, but at least there there are other story lines to take up space and fill time. I'm just to lazy to make that kind of elaborate weaving of plots for a simple NaruHina fan fic. Anyway here's the rest of the last scene and the new one.
 
	?Well? um? I?? Hinata blushed and looked down at her feet. ?Never mind Naruto.?
	?Hinata you don?t have to be embarrassed??
	?No it?s-.?
	?Just ask.?
	Hinata glanced uncertainly up at Naruto, flinched rather fearfully, and instead turned her gaze to the opposite direction. Finally in a soft voice she asked, ?Why did you like Sakura??
	?Hinata, I didn?t-,? began Naruto, frowning. He did ?like? Sakura. He had and he still did. It was just never more then that. He?d liked her at first because she was pretty, and then he had actually cared about her because she was his teammate. What he?d never actually felt for her was ?She was pretty,? he said finally. ?And then we were friends.?
	From the less than half of Hinata?s face that Naruto could see he could tell her smile was a sad one. Her tone was as well when she said, once again in a quiet voice, ?Well then at least we?re friends I guess??
	Before Naruto knew exactly what he was doing or what he was going to do he stopped walking, caught Hinata?s arms and turned her so that she walked straight into him. She looked up at him with those sad, hopeful eyes. ?eyes? Still without doing much in the way of thinking he held her close and placed a small kiss on her now exposed forehead. He could feel her forehead was already warm but when he brought his face back again so he could look at her only her cheeks were pink. ?eyes? Her arms were up in front of her so that her hands were laying lightly against his chest. He smiled and said in almost a whisper, ?You?re kind of pretty too.?
	?Naruto, I-.? Hinata flashed a bit-lipped smile before burying her face in his chest. He didn?t have the heart to say that they should keep moving. He didn?t really want to either?
 
	?Well,? sighed Temari, setting her fan down on the sand and stretching. ?It?s getting dark. I guess this is as good as any spot for us to camp in.?
	?We?ll have to take cover in those trees thought, ? observed her brother Kankuro, gesturing toward a close-by long line of trees at the edge of the desert.
They could have taken a path in that forest to Konoha if Gaara would let them get help there. But no, he wouldn?t even involve the people of his own village now. He didn?t want to get anyone hurt. I wish he cared about us that much. Temari thought wryly as she and Kankuro looked expectantly at Gaara for an answer.
At first Gaara just stared off at the trees. After a moment though he noticed Temari?s and Kankuro?s stares and glanced at them. ?Do whatever you want. It really doesn?t matter to me,? he declared coldly. He turned his gaze back at the forest. ?There?s a fire in that forest though.?
?Akatsuki guys might be in there,? suggested Temari.
?There?s no way they?d be that obvious,? said Kankuro.
Temari let out a combination of a groan and a sigh and spread her fan open all the way again. She lifted it and said, ?Lets not wait and find out.?
?Wait,? Gaara ordered calmly. But it was too late. Temari had already sent sickling winds toward the forest. As soon as the winds reach the trees they heard a loud familiar yell and a high-pitched squeal. Gaara groaned irritated and said. ?That wasn?t a foe.?
They rushed over to the part of the forest where the fire had been and found a guy in and orange jumpsuit upside down with his head under a pile of sand and his legs dangling in the air. The little Hyuuga girl that had almost gotten herself killed during the Chuunin exam in a match against a family member in the preliminaries was clinging tightly to one of the legs as if her life depended on it. Beside her, Gaara simply growled, ?Naruto Uzumaki??
	Later, when they had pulled that Naruto brat out of the sand and had started a new fire in the forest, or what was left of it, they sat around the fire and Naruto explained why he and the Hyuuga girl were there. After he did that, Gaara immediately glared at Temari and Kankuro. ?You didn?t-.?
	?No we didn?t!!? Exclaimed Temari and Kankuro at once.
At which point Naruto jumped to his feet and asked angrily, ?So if none of you sent for our help, then who did!? Hmm??
?Akatsuki,? replied Gaara simply. All eyes turned to him and he explained. ?They probably wanted both of us in one place so they could focus their energies into focusing one ?package?.?
	?But,? squeaked the little Hyuuga girl. She had been quietly blushing ever since she realized how and where she was hanging onto Naruto. When Temari had tried to ease her embarrassment by saying ?At least you don?t know what?s under the clothes,? the girl had made a few small noises; her eyes had opened wider, then closed abruptly for a second before opening again. She had blushed deeper and since then she hadn?t made a sound, so it shocked Temari to hear her finally speak. ?Wouldn?t two of you in one spot be twice as hard to capture??
	?Not really,? replied Gaara plainly. ?In groups of two they never seem to have much trouble dealing with us. All they have to do is send groups of four and it will be the same.?
	?I won?t be taken down by these Akatsuki guys just because they?re-,? began Naruto rather loudly.
Temari, feeling tired and wanting to go to sleep cut him off. ?Shut up Naruto.? He growled loudly, but at least that was all he did as he sat back down. ?It?s late, lets go to sleep and finish discussing this in the morning. All right.? Most of the mumbled agreements she heard were tired and graceful. Naruto?s was still loud and annoyed but at least he went to sleep. Temari lay down and quickly began to dose off. The last thing she remembered thinking before she slept was, Maybe I?ll wake up and this will all be a dream, or maybe that shadow manipulating guy, Shikamaru will be here instead of this guy. He was all right.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> ....this may not be a review but thats a cool smiley!  lol...and i think the part about naruto not catching on to hinata at the first kiss was kinda not what would of happened just to be honest...please dont burn me again!


No it's ok. But remember he's an idiot and he just thinks that he tripped on a rock or something.  Also I meant *the act of hunching* (concealing duhr) no a hunch.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 12, 2006)

i seriously see nothing wrong with your fanfic and dont think you need improving. so what can i say except "good work give me more."
lol


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 12, 2006)

...i dont mean to rush but...are there gunna be anymore posts today? yea i know acting like a 4 yr old..but i do like this ff alot despites its problems which are very few..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

I see plenty of problems with my fan fic. But most of them aren't my fault. Besides characters being to simple, relationships being boring after awhile, and other problems like that that aren't my fault my biggest problem is that all cutesy romance all the time gets boring fast, and that 2 character stories end the same. Kinda boring and with nothing left to be done or said. So with only 2 characters the traveling part of a story can't last too long. This type of fan fic is really doomed from the start, unless someone wants to make it complicated. =/

No, I can't write any more today. I'm too tired it would turn out as shit. But I know where I'm going so the main plot will be kicking in soon.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 12, 2006)

ok ty for letting me know i'll read tommorows posts when im back from school! and dont you think hinata wouldve fainted again after being on top of naruto in hot spring pool?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 12, 2006)

k i guess ill go to sleep and dream about tomorrows update 

lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 12, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> ok ty for letting me know i'll read tommorows posts when im back from school! and dont you think hinata wouldve fainted again after being on top of naruto in hot spring pool?


yeah I know. I guess since I didn't have her faint when she and naruto saw each other naked i figured she might have gotten kind of passed it. Also I needed her concious so she could talk to naruto. It kind of doesn't work. But at least she's not getting over everything all at once like in Brant's story.
@Brant No offense man. I love your story and I hate you for thinking of it first.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok. I'm sorry this took so long. I just had to go to an orthadonist appointment and it took WAY too long. Here, this is somewhere between 1/4 and 1/2 of the  scene. Enjoy.

PS: I plan to keep working until late. Just let me eat my breakfast + lunch + dinner finally. I don't eat until after school on school days.  (Not counting my all fiber cereal at 7:00 cause it's not filling and is basically sand paper made of fiber. >.< But its what we have for now so w/e. Anyway, once again, enjoy.

 
	Careful not to be heard, Gaara crept quickly away from the others. _I might as well spend this time working,_ he thought. Even the voice in his mind sounded a little cold to him just then. _I need to figure this out before…_ He had made his way out to a spot near the edges of the trees. He’d seen and small pond-sized body of water surrounded on one side by the desert and on the other by a half-ring of the forest’s trees. It would be a good place to work. Gaara  reached the edge of the half-ring of trees around the pond-sized body of water just before realizing that he had to stop. Not wanting to be seen he moved behind one of the trees and peeked around it to watch.
	He hadn’t noticed earlier but the shy girl with Naruto had gotten up from her spot next to him. She had though. She was here, standing on top of the water with small thin streaks of sparkling water floating around her in a partial sphere-shape. Gaara spotted her sweatshirt, socks, and shoes lying on the dry sand at the edge of the water. Her black pants and long-sleeved shirt were on her though. The loss of the sweatshirt revealed a surprisingly pleasant form for someone so quiet and shy. The shy girl didn’t appear to have noticed Gaara yet so he stayed where he was and continued to watch.
 
	Hinata did her best to keep her breathing even and in check as she moved the water around her with her chakra. Her eyes were closed so she had to feel the whole thing out with her chakra. It was a fairly difficult task but she had done it so many times that this time was just unnecessary practice. She was only really doing it because she couldn’t sleep.
	Hinata had hoped that she would have a few more days and nights to be alone with Naruto. But now they had found Gaara, Temari, and Kankuro, who were three people who made Hinata very uneasy, especially Gaara. After what she saw him to do those rain village ninja in the Forest of Death during the Chuunin exam… To be honest he scared her, even though Naruto said he’d changed. His eyes were still the same… Now, while a part of her longed for the morning to come just so she could see a couple of Naruto’s sleepy smiles, another part of her dreaded the morning and the end to their aloneness that would come with it.
I guess I’ll just have to-. But Hinata’s thoughts were cut short by the sound of twigs breaking somewhere in the trees to her right. Hurriedly she opened her eyes and let the water around her fall. It could easily have been the wind, or some small furry animal just wandering around in the night. Still, it startled her because it could have been a dangerous animal, a member ok Akatsuki, or something else.  She looked around but saw nothing different from when she had closed her eyes earlier. “Hello?” She squeaked. Then, furious with herself for it she added loudly, “Who’s there?” There was no response. She scanned the area again, and after finding nothing she said, “Fine. Byaku-!“
“There’s no need for that,” came Gaara’s distinctly cold voice. There were more sounds of twigs breaking, leaves rustling, and the like and the sand ninja stepped out of the trees to her right. “It’s just me,” he declared simply, sounding almost bored.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 13, 2006)

By the way, if I posted part of an entirely original story of mine on here (on this thread or another one, on a another website, i dunno) would any of you read it? I won't be posting more then 8 or 9 scenes on the internet tops but it would still be nice to get some feedback, and this is the only place I think I'd get a response.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 13, 2006)

of course i would read it


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 13, 2006)

By the way the story to this really isn't going to make sense to you because this scene is completely in need of some context. 

 Sorry.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 13, 2006)

that may be but that was an interesting story line


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 13, 2006)

Just interesting?  

:can 

I need to write the other scene ideas I had. Maybe they'll get more than interesting.

I'll try and write some more of the NaruHina now.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 13, 2006)

i wouldve said it was good but i didnt understand some of it..so im sorry


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nah it's ok. You're right you don't understand it enough of what's going on to make a judgement. I'm just getting so used to hearing/reading "Wow this is awesome." in some form everytime I show someone a scene I wrote. I guess it went to my head a bit. But it's ok. Don't worry about it.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 13, 2006)

ok i guess thats why you need constructive criticism mixed with copliments so that when you hear something negative you dont get mad about..im not saying you got mad tho   kyu


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, I guess I lied. It's too late for me to write now.

Oh I wasn't mad.  I really don't get mad much at all. I was kind of just hoping to squeeze a little more in the way of comments out of you (people).

But yeah, construtive critcism/*real* reviews would be nice. Things were starting to get to the point where I was going to stop posting until i got some. abduct wussfight spwank sweat cussing

naruyawn  Hinata "We Use viagra "
Hinata -> shocked faint

  <= 
Ebisu is so gay...  


Heh, I just like playing with the smilies.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 13, 2006)

some of those smilies are kinda gross like the gay dude shaking hips...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah that's why I had Ebisu stare and faint and had Jirayi go EW.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 13, 2006)

...im surprised...you usually sign off really early but tonight u are on!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

I really can't work long after * pm on school days. My mind is just shot and I resign myself to eating dessert and watching tv until i go to be.

Anyway I'll try to write some more today. First I've got to do a frw things. Food, a few chores, shower, check if youtube has the latest japenese naruto episode yet. You know, everyday stuff. I should be able to post by 5.

Ok so, I lied again. Maybe 6 then.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok here's the next bit.


Somehow, Hinata found Gaara to be less scary tonight. Maybe it was the light from the moon, or the sound of small waves on the water’s surface, or it’s fresh, cool smell. Somehow Gaara seemed less cold now, almost… gentle. Still, she found herself glad that she hadn’t chosen to do this naked like the time Naruto had stumbled upon her. Actually, this, gentle-seeming Gaara made her even more glad that most of her skin was covered… _Maybe if I had trained naked Naruto would have shown up again…_ That idle thought made Hinata blush and made her unable to keep a straight face. In order to hide her grin she turned around.
After a moment she realized by looking through the corner of her eye that Gaara had come out to the water as well. He made his way past her, keeping himself a fair distance away as he passed her, until he finally stopped in the shallows of the other side of the pool. He crouched down and stuck his hand into the water. For a few moments he seemed to dig around as if looking for something and evidently he found it. He pulled out his hand he had in it a glittering, red-orange-colored stone slightly bigger than the size of a large man’s fist. The red-orange color was a kind of metallic despite the fact there were no metals Hinata knew of that were naturally that color. The rock must have been a rare type of rock or metal that Hinata was unfamiliar with. Gaara seemed very interested in it though. He stayed crouched like that, staring at the rock as if it would show him some great secret worth knowing if he stared at it long enough. Just when Hinata thought Gaara had completely forgotten that she was there he asked in a blank, simply curious tone, “What does love feel like?”
Hinata was so shocked by the abruptness and the seemingly random nature of this question that it took her a moment to respond. When she finally did respond all she was able to say was, “What?”
“Love,” repeated Gaara as if he were asking as simple a question as what the color of the sky was. “What does it feel like? I know you have it; you feel it, for him, for Naruto. I want to know what it feels like.”
Hinata blushed lightly and began to say, “But I don’t-,” but she stopped herself now. Even Naruto knew how she felt now. There wasn’t any point in avoiding it anymore. Finally, after a long moments thought she quietly declared, “It’s complicated.”
Gaara’s response was simply, “I don’t sleep.” He stood up in on stiff movement, then turned and looked expectantly at her for an answer. Deciding that there was probably no point in arguing Hinata tried to think of a way to respond. Finding that she was unable to think of a good sensible answer, she just said what she felt.

And you're going to have to wait a few minutes to half an hour for me to get into a state of mind where I have any idea how to write like she feels. It should be posted soon.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

This post is a little dark. (Just not right) So don't get put off by it, I redid Hinata's love speech later in the thread, just pick pages 7.  


?Love is the greatest pain I have ever had to endure, and yet at the same time it?s the most wonderful feeling, no state of being, that I have ever had the privilege to enjoy. Just thinking about the person that inspires you, the person that you love, is enough to make everything else in you feel wonderful. It makes hardship seem less hard, and it can never be taken away. Yet nor can you ever force it to go away. At times just the fact that you want to be acknowledge by the person, to be seen and to be wanted so desperately, so completely? that when you see them wanting another girl?? Hinata paused for a moment. Then, after a moment, she realized that she had paused and she gave her self a small shake and continued. ?It?s an unbearably powerful craving that tears you up inside? Even when the only thing standing in it?s way is you, your weakness? your fear.?
?It might be bad to be passed up for someone else, but just the fear of being rejected when nothing is left in the way but your saying something is worse. But nothing?s as bad as the actual rejection?? She was staring at the water in front of her now. She thought there might have been tears in her eyes but she was too wrapped up in her feelings and her little speech to tell. ?You don?t just hurt in one way. You don?t just feel bad emotions, sadness? misery? You hurt *everywhere* and everyway you can possibly think of. Suddenly nothing seems to matter and you just want to go to sleep and never wake up. And yet you still want them. You?d die to have them, to have their desire even if you really did die. Even if you died and the last thing that happened was you had them, they wanted you, they loved you? If they happened then it wouldn?t really matter that you were dying. You finally have them. They love you.?
?That makes no sense at all,? observed Gaara blankly.
Hinata?s gaze shot up at Gaara. He had moved across the water toward her and stopped just in front of her, a little to her right. ?Why should it?? She demanded. ?I know what I feel and it doesn?t matter whether or not it makes any sense.? The tears came again and she whispered, ?It?s what I feel.
There was a long pause?
When Gaara finally spoke all he said was, ?I see.? Then, after a long few minutes, during which he just stared at that rock, he spoke sadly, though Hinata wasn?t entirely sure that he was talking specifically to her. ?The sand demon inside of me allows me a great mastery and power of manipulation over most types of earth and metal. I could break or shape any rock as far away from me as those trees and yet I cannot stir up anything in my own heart. What good is this power if it leaves me empty and alone?? The sand fell away leaving a surprisingly lifelike figuring, just big enough to fill Gaara?s palm, of an adorable fox pup with nine tails. ?Here,? he said in a surprisingly tender voice. He thrust his hand out and gently placed the figurine into Hinata?s. She was in the process of awkwardly trying to thank him but Gaara was already moving past her back toward the trees. Hinata just stood trembling slightly as she watched him go.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

+  ???
 !!!!!!!!





*?*







Ah, No. Gaara *REALLY* needs a girl friend, but he can't have Hinata. Besides the fact that  +  Forever in my stories. Eh... Hinata and Gaara? Just NO. It's wrong. They are my two favorite characters in the entire show. But Just NO.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

it was good in a different way somehow idk...i guess not in the way hinata sees it but ina happy yet sorta emotionless way...like gaara

it does seem wrong but who is for gaara?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> it was good in a different way somehow idk...i guess not in the way hinata sees it but ina happy yet sorta emotionless way...like gaara



Come on. Think realistically here. Hinata would be secretly misrible on some level about the whole Sakura shtick. She's a nice person so she doesn't get jealous... we think. And even getting a maybe would have caused misery too. The show and manga only show the adorable happy side but really Naruto would make Hinata suffer. Just adorable Hinata makes for better tv then misrible Hinata.



			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> it does seem wrong but who is for gaara?


Personally I'm for loosing him on Ino.
I hate Ino. She's such a useless character. She exists only to give choiji and Shikamaru another member of their squad and to give Sakura a rival. Otherwise she's useless.

Oh yeah she's also another irritating Sasuke Slut.

You know, after thinking over Hinata's speech, yeah it's too emotionless. I'm gonna add more sweet happy cutsy stuff to cheer the speech up. Just I'm not sure I'll do it today.

ARG! My plan didn't work. Even though I tried to stretch it out the cutsy romance really ended after that hot spring scene. Now it's being replaced by an every more emotionless and ever more awkward romance that just pisses me off. I'm starting to wish I'd just hooked them up then like Brant did and just worked with it. Even if you people still like it I'm pulling my hair out over it.    
 When I'm done with this I may have to write an alternate middle and end.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

..well..dont end up bald about..i think it wouldve been fine either way...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> When I'm done with this I may have to write an alternate middle and end.


I like the cutsy romance. I write the cutsy romance fan fics as breaks from my serious story. This is getting to be too much like the romances in my serious story. You know, all serious and stuff.  I'll end up getting to cute stuff again later. But the serious middle is irritating the hell out of me.  

There should toatally be a smilie where a little yellow circle face gets mad jumps around turns red then explodes. It'd be great.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

...like kamikaze deidara ..lol...youve seen that far...right?or dont you read manga?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a classic case of what I hate most about fan fics. If you make them long story lines you may start writing the characters and in the universe of that show/manga/whatever, but by the middle they are all you own characters, changed to fit the needs of your story. Except pokemon fan fics. Pokemon had great potential but they did it as shit. Thus fan fics can only improve on the story and use the great potential to make the story good. (If you want to see a case of this search AAMLJunkie713 on google. Only one thing should turn up. Not that I think classy fans like Naruto fans would want to see pokemon fan fics. Still, I think my long storyline pokemon fan fic from 4 years ago was pretty good. The writing was shit though. I was still learning.)



			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> ...like kamikaze deidara ..lol...youve seen that far...right?or dont you read manga?


I wouldn't know how to get it.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

watch on you tube...it starts at like..#245...thats kakashi gaiden..starts off from when everyone is leaving(saskue leaves)its the original filler free version

...well..i at least think its better without most of the fillers..


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

i prefer to keep space open so i just like..read it then type location where i read..which as of late is on official naruto manga fc..they got the latest updates whenever they come out.thanks for telling me about this site though. now i know where to go if i decide to dl


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

so..i know i ask like everytime but is there anymore posts today?(sorry for being impatient)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea- No. But since tomorrow's friday I will write more then. In fact, I'd like to put this fic behind me by monday, which would mean i write for most of the day each day if i have to.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

ok but thats up to you...id read your next thing too if there were gunna be one because i seem to have gotten accustomed to this writing style


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think there will be more. And it's good that you're accoustomed to it now cause it's just gonna be around even more over the next few years.
  kyu Believe It.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 14, 2006)

hurray for being accustomed! ...wow i feel really childish now...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, same deal as yesterday. I'll eat, see if Naruto episode 200 is dubbed yet, maybe read some manga for inspiration or just fun. I'll post by 5.



			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> hurray for being accustomed! ...wow i feel really childish now...


lol. Whats wrong with feeling childish every now and then?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 15, 2006)

yea i guess its best to feel childish before your complete asses and totally lame, and serious..like some adults i know..namely all my teachers


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok here's a redo of my last post. Hinata's speech is much more cutsy.
Which is how it's supposed to be.  

	“It’s happiness, at least in part. It’s loving to be with someone. It’s loving to hear them laugh, and to see them smile, especially when you’re the cause. It’s always getting a light, warm feeling when ever they look at you, touch you. It’s wanting to see them again even after you've only been apart for a second. You hear things they've said to you for days and you hear what you want them to say to you in your dreams. You can’t shake them out of your mind and yet you don’t want anything less then for them to leave your thoughts.” Hinata found she was smiling and staring at the water now. She paused to let out a short, soft laugh and then continued. “To be in love is to care about someone as much, no, more than yourself. It’s wanting them around you all the time, and wanting them to want you the same way. It’s feeling something more every time you touch than just the touch, warmth… You feel protected and you feel that, as long as you can see them, see them be strong, then you can be too. They inspire you.”
	Hinata was grinning slightly now, and her fast and her chest felt warm. Her heart felt light and a little tingly, and Naruto wasn’t even here. “When you touch, even if it’s an accidental brush of the skin, a hand shake, or a hug…” _A kiss…_ “You never want it to end, and each time even though you satisfy one burning desire, there are more to take it's place, and you just want more. You want them to hold you to- to kiss you, you never want them to let go. You never want them to stop touching you.” At that she blushed, realizing what it might get Gaara thinking about. A tingling sensation went up her spine and she shivered. She brought her hands in front of her if just out of habit and began pushing her fingers together. “I’m sorry, I think that was a terrible explanation. It’s just my babbling it doesn’t make any sense.” She smiled a bit-lipped smile. “But then again why should it?” She looked back up at Gaara to find that he had moved across the water toward her and stopped just in front of her, a little to her right.
       There was a long pause…
       When Gaara finally spoke all he said was, “I see.” Then, after a long few minutes, during which he just stared at that rock, he spoke sadly, though Hinata wasn’t entirely sure that he was talking specifically to her. “The sand demon inside of me allows me a great mastery and power of manipulation over most types of earth and metal. I could break or shape any rock as far away from me as those trees and yet I cannot stir up anything in my own heart. What good is this power if it leaves me empty and alone?” The sand fell away leaving a surprisingly lifelike figuring, just big enough to fill Gaara’s palm, of an adorable fox pup with nine tails. “Here,” he said in a surprisingly tender voice. He thrust his hand out and gently placed the figurine into Hinata’s. She was in the process of awkwardly trying to thank him but Gaara was already moving past her back toward the trees. Hinata just stood trembling slightly as she watched him go.


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 15, 2006)

... Whats this thread about again?

O wait, nvm. I found out wat its about. Srry.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I'm ADHD so, all I have to do to have the mind of an 8 year old is not take my speed.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 15, 2006)

lol, yea i think this latest one was good the way you remade it but the other one was good also


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, but I want this cutsy. The first Hinata Love Speech was too dark, emotionless, like Gaara. It bugged me so I fixed it. Also there was talk of death in it. I couldn't have that.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 15, 2006)

yea i guess thats right...hinata doesnt talk of those things.. well..i hope you post again soon..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 15, 2006)

To be honest I really might not. I'm getting tired of this story, and not just mine but the Naruto story and characters as well. I can only run so hot for so long, you know. Also when I started doing this it was coming from watching the entire anime series in 2 weeks. It's not 'in me' like it was then. =/


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 15, 2006)

i guess thats a reasonable thing to say...oh well ill find somethin to do for a while


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey hey, I just might not post like 50 2 page posts each week. Well, There aren't that many posts left in the fan fic. This is necessary practice for me. It just might become a little less frequent.

I also may take a break from this storyline to write a NaruSakuraHina Fan Fic. (3 minute old idea. Still working it out.)


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 15, 2006)

dude! that sounds awesome! lol if you did that it would be the first time id heard of it and i would have to read!!so if you go ahead with that idea then give me a link th the thread ok? ty! ...by the way..are you a guy or girl?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 15, 2006)

offtopic Join the Quest to 100 Informative and/or entertaining posts.
bang rotfl abduct toliet wussfight

OMG OW! My pride. Guys can write cutsy stuff too you know. I'm a guy. 

offtopic Join the Quest to 100 Informative and/or entertaining posts.
suzuhiko 
shrooms MY EYES!!! shrooms bang suzuhiko

offtopic Join the Quest to 100 Informative and/or entertaining posts.
Hurrah! We made it me!
 beer  beer
I just thought I'd smilie post my way to 100 posts. 

All right, I'm a genin now!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 15, 2006)

...nice...i never said guys couldnt write cutesy stuff...and yea the gay dude burns my eyes too..


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

wow is all I got to say to that NaruHina. It's just so great, perfect is what I got to say the only thing you ever do wrong is a spelling error here and there but other than that it's one of the best NaruHina I ever read, hell it's the best fan fiction I ever read (even thou it's not finished yet.) but it's damn right good. 

So keep on writing


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, I'm not sleeping for a while so I'm going to *try* to start the NaruSakuraHina.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> wow is all I got to say to that NaruHina. It's just so great, perfect is what I got to say the only thing you ever do wrong is a spelling error here and there but other than that it's one of the best NaruHina I ever read, hell it's the best fan fiction I ever read (even thou it's not finished yet.) but it's damn right good.
> 
> So keep on writing



 I've been waiting for a comment like this forever, for like a week.     *Hides Face.*


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, here's the link for the first post of my NaruSakuraHina. It's pretty good I think.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

sweetness!!

wheres link??


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry!!!! Worldwide Reference.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

ok now as i was saying"SWEETNESS" lol threesome ff


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah... If you mean like threeways... not so much. This is just a way of, well, you'll see. Of course in this fan fic they're old enough for 2 ways...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

This NaruHina is temorarily closed. I'll be getting back to it later when I have the stomach for it again. Also when I get more into my NaruSakuraHina.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 23, 2006)

MORE UPDATESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS droped to the floor dies seconds  later


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

I won't be posting anymore scenes for anything until I start getting some comments again. I know people might just not be on today. But just in case...
Oh, and while I'm scaring you (or not, w/e) WRITE REAL FRIGGING REVIEWS!!! Like what Digital Venom does. Cause I'm not posting until I get some real reviews from the lot of you.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 23, 2006)

You ever thought about writing a asuma/kuranei (i am not sure if i spelled that right b/c I am a TARD) or a Kakashi/anko FIC? Or create soem crazy couple. I am not saying I am getting bored of your Naruhina pieces of art though.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

pieces of art?  I've got genious too. I'm just short of someone typing in really big letters:
YOU ARE A WRITING GOD!!!
or something like that.

Anyway, Kakashi/Anko... I don't know the character Anko nearly well enough to right her. Between her behavior in the chuunin exam and then later on that one mission I am very confused about her character.
I did think of writing a young Tsunade/Oorochimaru tragedy though. Cause you know. Naruto=Jiryaiyi, Sakura = Tsunade, and Sasuke = Orochimaru. So wouldn't Tsunade have liked Orochimaru at some point?


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Sep 23, 2006)

I like your story alot i did notice a few grammer mistakes but still keep up the good work.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 23, 2006)

How long???


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 23, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> pieces of art?  I've got genious too. I'm just short of someone typing in really big letters:
> YOU ARE A WRITING GOD!!!
> or something like that.
> 
> ...



The Tsunade/Oorochimaru would really interesting. You could even write one of when the 3 sannins were young. where Jiryaiyia likes Tsunade and Tsunade likes ORo and oro likes sarutobi (j/k) Yeah not too much is revealed about anko, but there was a filler episode about her past, that was one of my fav fillers. What helps you to think of al this stuff, just your imagination or a gift?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

Um... When I first did this stuff, 2 1/2 weeks ago, I had watched seasons 3 through 8 in a week and a half. I kind of just 'had it in me' and just wrote spontaniously and just went with it. I just have a lot of practice at constructing plot.  So I guess it's just a gift.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 23, 2006)

Something just hit me (right after i hit my knee on my desk) Here is a suggestion  make a double date with Naruto/Hinata and Konohamaru/Hanabi. That would be a first. (now that i think about that might be a dumb idea) You would have to totally make up hanabi's personality, not too much info is shown on her.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

shadow__nin said:
			
		

> Something just hit me (right after i hit my knee on my desk) Here is a suggestion  make a double date with Naruto/Hinata and Konohamaru/Hanabi. That would be a first. (now that i think about that might be a dumb idea) You would have to totally make up hanabi's personality, not too much info is shown on her.


She's a little sakura. And it is kind of a weird idea. No offense.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 23, 2006)

none taken. it is late and my brain is in hibernation mode


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

shadow__nin said:
			
		

> none taken. it is late and my brain is in hibernation mode


Yeah I'm not thinking especially intelligably right now.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 24, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm not thinking especially intelligably right now.



Who is right now it is 12:00am where i live. I am getting ready to watch the new dub just for giggles.


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Sep 24, 2006)

i like the way the story is progressing. but, there is a few dialouge problems like hinata's speech it felt run ony to me


----------



## Saurus (Sep 24, 2006)

I love ur stories. .. its just .. its too much .. lol i need to catch my breath after reading them


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 24, 2006)

Saurus said:
			
		

> I love ur stories. .. its just .. its too much .. lol i need to catch my breath after reading them


You need to? My brain's still off from when I wrote the NaruSakuHina in two days last weekend. I really shouldn't even be trying to write right now. I mean. roughly 40 pages in a week and a half. Thats hard. And with that week and a half being the first week and a half of school...
 <-- My mind is like this guy right now.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jester_Kage_Sannin said:
			
		

> i like the way the story is progressing. but, there is a few dialouge problems like hinata's speech it felt run ony to me


Yeah, to write good fan fiction you have to give the characters more depth. Cause Cartoon characters are insanely simple. First, they're cartoon characters. Secondly, each episode is roughly 24 minutes long and you have to cram everyone into it. And that Love is the most painful etc speech Hinata did. I redid it to be more cheery cause you're right, it's not her.

I honestly think that's how it must feel, but she would never think that way.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 24, 2006)

man yo imagine  what gaaras and hinatas kids are gona look like red and purple burgundy  with   a tail   they come out looking like they bout to kill some one  docter be like ok i gota slap before he could  finish  sand coffin lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 24, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> man yo imagine  what gaaras and hinatas kids are gona look like red and purple burgundy  with   a tail   they come out looking like they bout to kill some one  docter be like ok i gota slap before he could  finish  sand coffin lol


Your joking right? Gaara is only interesting and sympathetic when he's misrible and alone. Having him want someone who he can't have and won't have would be so much better.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Sep 24, 2006)

hey hey  dont get all ima track you down shoot you and set you on fire on me i was  just kiding lol im stupid


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 24, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:
			
		

> hey hey * dont get all ima track* you down shoot you and set you on fire on me i was  just kiding lol im stupid


I have exactly one thing to say to that (in the bold):


*HUH!?!?!?*


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 24, 2006)

To get rid of ninetailednaruto, go to user CP on top of every forums, look for buddy/ignore link on the bottom left side of the next page and add "ninetailednaruto" under ignore.

He constantly posts, seems to get a few posts in the wrong threads, etc. There are a better way to raise post count other than spamming 20 times in the same thread on the same day.

Back to the topic: keep up the good work with the fanfic!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 25, 2006)

What ever, it's really not that important.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 25, 2006)

I posted this on My NaruSakuraHina ff thread --> I'm going to ask this again cause no one responded last time. What would your/everyone's response be if I made this fanfic/a fanfic into a NaruSakura, but more centrally and HinaSasuke?


----------



## 360visionninja (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont think you should take the focus off of NaruHina.  It would be hard for her to truely love Sasuke after loving Naruto Forever. But... you could make it where NaruSaku happens and hina is really jealous and sad and sasuke is there for her or she tries to make naruto jealous or something. Idk just throwing one out there.
This is a excellently writen FF but I have noticed you have many ff going and there are a few spelling errors. Maybe you could focus on one for a while(I hope it will be this one).
Do you have the ending planned out from the beggining or make it up as you go?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm making it up as I go along. And really, thats just an idea i was testing for something else. I might make Sakura into a really big hoe though...  There aren't a lot of stock characters (basic main characters) to use when making a cartoon so you end up with a lot of the same ones. I promise I'll start mine soon. Though, you're all probably more interested in the NaruHinas... =/ That's too bad cause I think I might end up taking an extended break from this and focus on my own work. I would probably still add on occasionally but for the most part it'd be my original stuff... I really have to give all of you something original to read. My fan stuff sucks next to my original stuff. Still I doubt many of you are interested in that.


----------



## Treima (Sep 28, 2006)

You wanted a serious review? OK, here's one. I want you to keep this story going, so I figure I might as well give in to your demands. Keep in mind that my reviews are somewhat high-maintenance because my standards are higher than the average HS student...

So far, I like your stuff. I won't say that I'm at all used to (or aware of) the average quality of Naruto fanfics (before reading yours the only fanfics I've ever read were Harry Potter, and they were written by a college Lit major), but you seem to be pretty darn good. Better than the average person our age, obviously.

You seem to have a knack for adding detail where it's needed, but you also seem to leave it out in some places where it would help to enhance the reader's "picture" of what's happening. For example, the "closet room" and other locales could have been expanded on (although it is partially the series' fault because all the locales look the same). You allude to events without actually stating what happened, and then expect the reader to pick up on it, but there isn't enough detail involved for the reader to do anything short of stare at it, look over the last paragraph and try and figure out what the heck they missed. That could use some fixing.

Also, I noticed you used the same "pot of ramen noodles cooked on Hinata's blush" thing two or three times over two or three parts. Having an original, funny and contextually sound metaphor is great (having all tree in one catapults your writing proficiency beyond that of those our age), but use it too often and it'll get old fast, like cliches. 

Your grammar and editing skills could use a bit of work. The one thing that bugs me repeatedly are the places where it looks like you went back and fixed your word choice but forgot to delete the whole part you were replaced, so we end up with "Naruto was grinned grinning at the new face that Hinata adopted was adopting" (not an example from your fic, just a way to explain the symptoms of what your fic suffers from).

You've nailed Hinata's personality. I can close my eyes and it feels like that would be Hinata's script for an actual episode. Naruto could use a bit of work, his word choice and ability to express himself seems to be a bit too advanced for what I've seen of him so far (assuming this is pre-timeskip...it appears to me that this is happening amidst the Filler arc). Gaara seems way too talkative, especially in that "sneak peek" chapter you wrote a couple pages back. I've never heard him go into deliberate exposition like that before, and it certainly isn't in his personality to go around explaining himself to everyone. Kankuro and Temari sounded pretty spot-on, as did Tsunade at the beginning.

In terms of pure readability, you've got it. Maybe it's because I'm such a huge NaruHina supporter, but your story kept me reading for 20 minutes, and that's quite a feat considering I'm updating from school and I'm not even supposed to be on this site!

And now, onto the edible meat of this fanfic: the romance. My God, it's so beautiful. Hinata's pretty much tied with Gaara for my favorite character, and seeing how she responds to Naruto's stimuli (and Naruto himself) was so good. Bonus points for that! That was some scene you managed in the hot tub. However, keep in mind that having Naruto reject Hinata's overtures for...ahem..._intimacy_ was what I like to call a borderline move, in which a certain scene has to be pulled off with particular quality to avoid the reader recognizing it as an artificial device for extending the plot. You got it, but be sure not to do that too many times or you might end up failing once. One failed borderline move and the reader becomes more aware of the others, making it harder to pull off more in the future.

Now, go write some more!


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 29, 2006)

Selos said:
			
		

> You wanted a serious review? OK, here's one. I want you to keep this story going, so I figure I might as well give in to your demands. Keep in mind that my reviews are somewhat high-maintenance because my standards are higher than the average HS student...
> 
> So far, I like your stuff. I won't say that I'm at all used to (or aware of) the average quality of Naruto fanfics (before reading yours the only fanfics I've ever read were Harry Potter, and they were written by a college Lit major), but you seem to be pretty darn good. Better than the average person our age, obviously.
> 
> ...



Amen... next update please


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 29, 2006)

Selos said:
			
		

> You wanted a serious review? OK, here's one. I want you to keep this story going, so I figure I might as well give in to your demands. Keep in mind that my reviews are somewhat high-maintenance because my standards are higher than the average HS student...
> 
> So far, I like your stuff. I won't say that I'm at all used to (or aware of) the average quality of Naruto fanfics (before reading yours the only fanfics I've ever read were Harry Potter, and they were written by a college Lit major), but you seem to be pretty darn good. Better than the average person our age, obviously.
> 
> ...



Well, you got my attention. I got a real review, and I'll explain a few things before starting on *this* ff hopefully. After reading that I feel the need to do more. Ok, first off, yeah my grammer kind of sucks. I just need more practice there. I have yet to edit any of my NaruHina work. I won't be able to get to that for a long time. That's serious and time consuming work, and I'd really rather maintain my A GPA, continue these stories and my others, and still have time to waste watching TV. I might get to it eventually. Now on to the real parts of the review.
Thanks for all the praise. Good Idea to mix in praise with criticism. It keeps me from getting irritated. I do have my pride you know. There will not be any more 'borderline moves.' At least I have nothing planned. Yeah I know it gets to be too much. As to Naruto's character, I can't use the idiot as he actually is. There's no way to write a good naruhina with a single-minded (sakura/hokage/not hinata/whatever) and simple-minded naruto like in the anime and the manga. It just doesn't work. For Gaara, you know he thinks a lot about what love is that much. I think thata lil speech is dead on and i'll defend it to my last breath. "Hmph." (" two point perspective tut <-- Check this out, watch the movie.)

Also, besides that there isn't gonna be a time skip in the anime, this is after that. I need them old enough to really get that hot tub scene.  It's for other reasons too. Yeah, the closet room. *Awkward laugh* I had an idea for that, but then Naruto rejected Hinata and, I couldn't think of a believable non-painful way to do that scene. =/ The hot tub scene was way more fun anyway. I honestly don't remember the ending though, just the specifics. I do remember the basics. I wrote A LOT that week. @.@

To be honest the rest was mostly just lazy writing and the fact that I was just getting my shit running after a 3 month writing hiatus. Ok now to a new scene.

Hi Ho Hi yada yada pffsh...


----------



## Treima (Sep 29, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Well, you got my attention. I got a real review, and I'll explain a few things before starting on *this* ff. After reading that I feel the need to do more. Ok, first off, yeah my grammer kind of sucks. I just need more practice there. I have yet to edit any of my NaruHina work. I won't be able to get to that for a long time. That's serious and time consuming work, and I'd really rather maintain my A GPA, continue these stories and my others, and still have time to waste watching TV. I might get to it eventually. Now on to the real parts of the review.
> Thanks for all the praise. Good Idea to mix in praise with criticism. It keeps me from getting irritated. I do have my pride you know. There will not be any more 'borderline moves.' At least I have nothing planned. Yeah I know it gets to be too much. As to Naruto's character, I can't use the idiot as he actually is. There's no way to write a good naruhina with a single-minded (sakura/hokage/not hinata/whatever) and simple-minded naruto like in the anime and the manga. It just doesn't work. For Gaara, you know he thinks a lot about what love is that much. I think thata lil speech is dead on and i'll defend it to my last breath. "Hmph." (" two point perspective tut <-- Check this out, watch the movie.)
> 
> Also, besides that there isn't gonna be a time skip in the anime, this is after that. I need them old enough to really get that hot tub scene.  It's for other reasons too. Yeah, the closet room. *Awkward laugh* I had an idea for that, but then Naruto rejected Hinata and, I couldn't think of a believe able non-painful way to do that scene. =/ The hot tub scene was way more fun anyway. I honestly don't remember the ending though, just the specifics. I do remember the basics. I wrote A LOT that week. @.@
> ...



Yay! I'm excited.

I went back and read Brant's FF after hearing so much about it. I know some people will consider this tantamount to heresy, but I think yours is _better_ than his! Certainly more raw, but more packed with the NaruHina action I love and less willing to take drastic license in blatant contradiction with what is actually fact in the series. So, kudos to you.

Nice little flash! "Isn't this guy, like, 60 years old!?" I won't forget that!

Also, if editing your work is too time-consuming I more than understand. Keep that A GPA up, so you can continue to update your ff from your house instead of the public library (or worse, the poorhouse). I too am strapped for time to do much of anything besides go to work, go to school, and ride the bus in between. I've been thinking of writing up my own NaruHina, but there just aren't enough hours in the day at the moment and I don't wanna put out anything that isn't my very best.

I never said that Gaara doesn't think deeply about love and such, but the whole point is that I seriously doubt that he would be able to express how he felt about what Naruto said so eloquently. Not to say that Gaara is stupid, just that he is probably not experienced enough with speaking to others to merit such a big long speech.

Also, take pride in the fact that you got praise from me. A lot of my friends say that my harsh criticism has killed off their passion for writing simply because they call my literary standards "unattainable" (which really means "he expects me to put 'y' and 'o' in front of 'u'!?!?!?!?"). For you to escape relatively unscathed is excellent. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 30, 2006)

Selos said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm excited.
> 
> I went back and read Brant's FF after hearing so much about it. I know some people will consider this tantamount to heresy, but I think yours is _better_ than his! Certainly more raw, but more packed with the NaruHina action I love and less willing to take drastic license in blatant contradiction with what is actually fact in the series. So, kudos to you.
> 
> ...


Just for the Gaara bit. I agree, he wouldn't have the experiance on his own to talk that way about it, at least not the whole thing. That's why I had him ask Hinata what love feels like. The rest, well that'll be in scenes that follow. 
Sorry I didn't write yesterday, I meant to but was just so tired. I'm going to read this ff over again for inspiration and then hopefully I'll write the next scene.


----------



## Evi (Sep 30, 2006)

Wassup people!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 30, 2006)

*First Scene for Second NaruHina In This Thread Edited:*

*EDITED SCENE:*

Ok I decided I actually would go back and do some editing. This is an edited, not retyped, version of the first long NaruHina I did (the second and yet unfinished one in this thread.) Please note that a retyped one would change all of the wording at least a little and world give more description where it was due. I need to do way more editing before and if I get to that. Anyway, here this much is. (Also I'm posting it here rather than over the original copy because I want me and other people to be able to see the differences. They aren't that big. But its better.

     Naruto Uzumaki sat on a stool gulfing down a bowl of ramen at his favorite ramen bar in Konoha, the Ichiraku Ramen Bar. It was his forth bowl and he was still considering ordering another. He drank the remainder of the soup from his bowl and set it down on top of his stack of bowls. He was about to order another when suddenly someone called out, ?Hey, Naruto!? Feeling confused and a little startled he looked over to his right, where the call had come from, and saw Kiba, Shino, and Hinata standing just outside the shop. Kiba was holding the veil to the side so that they could be seen.
	?Oh hey Kiba, Shino, Hinata. What is it?? Asked Naruto, wiping his mouth with his hand.
	?The Hokage wants to see us,? replied Kiba simply.
	Immediately forgetting his thoughts about another bowl of ramen Naruto jumped down from his stool. ?Yes! That must mean a mission!? He declared excitedly.
	?Yeah,? agreed Kiba impatiently. ?So come on or we?ll be late.?
	Naruto nodded sharply and was about to follow them. However, before he could get far someone caught him by the scruff of the neck. Looking around he saw that Teuchi, the owner of the ramen shop had grabbed him and had his free hand outstretched with the palm up. ?Oh yeah,? Naruto laughed. He got some of his money from his Gama-purse and paid for his meal. Kiba and Shino had already hurried off without him but Hinata had stayed behind to wait for him. Upon noticing this he growled and said, ?They could have at least waited for me.? For some reason, when he said this Hinata looked a little hurt and looked down at the ground. He felt bad so he added in a cheery tone and a smile. ?But thanks for waiting for me Hinata.?
	Immediately Hinata looked up, and smiled herself. ?Oh! It?s no problem Naruto.? She said in her soft voice. ?But we should go.?
	?Right!? Agreed Naruto. ?We really don?t want to keep Granny Tsunade waiting or she might give the mission to someone else.?  With that they started after Kiba and Shino to Tsunade?s office. They seemed to reach the office shortly after Kiba and Shino as Tsunade didn?t look to impatient or angry yet. Kiba and Shino were already standing in front of Tsunade?s desk waiting for instruction. Naruto and Hinata made their way over to Tsunade?s desk where Kiba and Shino were standing in wait. Hinata started to speak, probably to explain why they were late or to try to excuse them. Either Tsunade didn?t hear her soft voice or ignored it.
?All right, now that all four of you are here let me explain your missions.?
	?Missions?? Asked Naruto, interrupting Tsunade before she could continue. ?You mean there?s more then one??
	Tsunade sighed impatiently. ?Yes Naruto,? she replied in a sort of aggravated groan. ?The village is short on ninja now so the four of you will have to split into two groups and go on two separate missions. Kiba, Shino you?re mission will take you north toward the Village Hidden in the Waterfall. I?ll explain your mission in detail in a moment.?
	There was a pause.
	?So then?? began Hinata suddenly. Naruto thought there was an odd note to her voice.
	Tsunade continued as if she hadn?t been interrupted. ?Hinata, Naruto, the two of you will be heading south west toward the Sand Village. Apparently Gaara of the Desert has been having more trouble with Akatsuki lately and he and his team asked specifically for your aid Naruto. Though honestly I can?t imagine why.?
	?YEAH!? Naruto yelled, excitedly jumping up and down. ?Finally a chance to go after those damned Akatsuki guys!?
	?Yes, perhaps,? said Tsunade in another groan. ?That?s all for the two of you, Naruto, Hinata. I suppose Gaara and his team will fill you in on the rest when you reach them. For now the two of you should go home and prepare for your mission.?
	?Right! Lets go Hinata!? Declared Naruto, quickly turning around quickly and starting back toward the door. Hinata had been very still, with her only movement since they had their mission being that her lips were trembling and she was pushing her fingers together in front of her chest. After a moment she started and looked around as if she was just realizing where she was and what was happening around her. Blushing, furiously she nodded and then began to follow Naruto out of the office.
They both stopped at the door when Kiba suddenly said, "Wait, Tsunade. Maybe Shino should go with Naruto. After all Naruto's not exactly-."
"WHAT WAS THAT KIBA!?" Naruto yelled.
"NO!" Tsunade yelled louder. "The teams are set. Naruto, Hinata, leave." And they did.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 30, 2006)

By the way, I'll put a big *Edited Scene:* at the beginning of all of my edited scenes. The rest I won't bother labeling... Just so you know.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice revised version =)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

Just so everyone knows I've updated my NaruSakuHina and am trying to add more today.

Ok I finally started my original cartoon idea. Take my forth link to my Forum, its in the fan fiction section cause the forum won't let me make a seperate section. It's pretty clear what topic it is from there.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, I Love your Naru/Sakura/Hina etc.. FF's!


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry for all the spaming i was  a noob   but i know now what to do and what not to do sorry  can you forgive me please:amazed


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Huh? For what? @ ninetailednaruto


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 15, 2006)

it was on i think like the first second and third page and i got neged rep  for spaming and and posting on rong threads so sorry


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:


> it was on i think like the first second and third page and i got neged rep  for spaming and and posting on rong threads so sorry



Whatever man, I don't care. In my NaruHina me and rasenganchidori just played with the smilies for a page in a half. It pissed of the mods too. T'was fun though. :aoba&raidou Sweet new Smilie.

I think there should be a Anko smilie with her happily eating one of those meatball things on a stick while bouncing *wink wink* up and down.

In case you’re wondering what I’m doing with my time (I don’t really care if you do but w/e)…

…Here’s my study/reading list.
*Team 8* – Read it. It’s awesome. It’s a NaruHina. Naruto’s put on Hinata, Shino, and Kurenai’s team. Kiba is on Sakura, Sasuke, and Kakashi’s.

*Training for the Job* – It’s a NaruSaku. It lacks any kind of emotion or feeling but it’s well written and interesting.

*The Person I Admire* – This one’s pretty good, but it’s got a lot of really tacky bits and annoyingly overused clichés but otherwise it’s just good. There are a lot of relationships. They’re all done really well.


*Recent Development:* NaruHinaGaara


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 23, 2006)

I started a new fic. Don't worry I won't slow down the writing of my other fics. My Kyuubi Fic:
Best Quote

Haha! My screen name is reborn!  And it only took 3 hours to decide on and set up everything.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 28, 2006)

I think I'm going to update this one today. I'm in the mood for heart break.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 28, 2006)

All right, this isn't all I *hope* to do today, though it might be for this fic. Mostly its to give you some idea of the timing and who the hell the bad guy is. Its hella short too. Enjoy.

Itachi Uchiha was alone, walking through the middle of the desert of the Wind Country. He had lost track of the sand demon vessel shortly after Deidara’s failed attempt to capture him back in the Hidden Village of the Sand. Deidara’s death wasn’t much of a loss. He was really one of the weaker members of Akatsuki, and was definitely one of the most annoying. Still, after his death, and the disappearance of the sand demon vessel, the Hidden Sand Kasekage, Itachi had of course been assigned to clean up the mess. He had though, and his plan would probably land him two Bijou. However doing that would still require him to find the brats. That shouldn’t be too hard with the loud one part of the group now.

	“All right! I’ll lead the way!” Naruto declared loudly, immediately starting into the desert before them. Temari and Kankuro rolled their eyes but the shy girl, Hinata, giggled and followed him. That was fine. Normally Gaara would have led the group without discussion but Gaara wanted a chance to watch a chance to watch the leaf nin. So, he walked at the rear of their party with his siblings.
	Temari made a sound with her tongue. “She certainly seems more…” Gaara stopped paying attention after that and strained his ears to hear Naruto and Hinata instead.

“Hey! Hinata, what’s that you’re holding?”
Hinata, who was up ahead, with Naruto, squeaked. “N-nothing!” She said, nervously trying to pocket something that she had been holding up in front of her. The ‘something’ was caught in the sunlight for a second and Gaara caught a glint of red. Naruto grabbed the figurine out of Hinata’s hands.
Naruto held the figurine up and stared at it for a moment. Then he grinned and looked at Hinata. “Hinata, did you get this for me?”
Gaara’s chest suddenly became uncomfortably tight and became more with each second, and luckily there was only one, until Hinata squeaked and snatched the figurine back. “NO!” His chest relaxed.
Naruto actually jumped a little.  “Sorry Hinata I-.”
“No it’s ok…” Hinata whispered. “I-.”

“Gaara!” His attention came crashing back and he stopped strain his ears to hear the two leaf nin. Though he was slightly startled by his sister’s shout, Gaara only turned his head to look at her in response. She was frowning and looked irritated. “Are you paying attention me?”
“No,” he replied honestly. She growled a little then looked toward the leaf nin in a huff. Gaara shrugged and did the same.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 29, 2006)

Heh, I love Gaara's response to Temari and Kankuro. A simple no.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 30, 2006)

No updates until I get some more comments.


----------



## Kamui the Azrael (Oct 31, 2006)

hi me again... well this update is better. but you need more dialouge lead ins. it seems kinda run together to me.
but all in all. i love this one.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 31, 2006)

Good! Good! More Comments! I need MOOOOORE! 
    
YAY New Smilies!!!

...I don't get the Neji or Naruto ones...

Now Comment on the Anko fic. It's had even more updates!!!



Jester_Kage_Sannin said:


> hi me again... well this update is better. but you need more dialouge lead ins. it seems kinda run together to me.
> but all in all. i love this one.



Dialouge lead in's? Please explain and write an example.


----------



## Chojuto (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL Gaara likes Hinata


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

nintendofreak said:


> LOL Gaara likes Hinata



 Ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies... 

Check my Anko Fic. There's a huge update.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 13, 2006)

nintendofreak said:


> LOL Gaara likes Hinata



I believe Hinajunkie said earlier in the thread that he would'nt use Gaahina in this story. Though I'm unsure now about that post.

Once again, Gaara's response to Temari is dead on , and I love Itachi in anything he's in if he's well written. And he's well written here.


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds more like Garaa is trying to figure out what love and friendship is when it comes to his siblings and naruto. Though it really makes Garaa sound gay and lord knows there's been enough fics about that. If it's about him trying to figure out what a friend is and what not, that'd be kinda cool since all we really see in the manga is garaa going from monstrous killer to friendly kage with fangirls. It's kinda sudden. It'd be nice for someone to put it in words what happened in between even if just made up. Keep up the good work Junkie, sorry I didn't respond a good week ago when I first read it, heh. Just started now commenting on the fics of others, I should probably do more of it. Looking forward to all 3 of your stories, actually the first ones I've read on these forums after I did a bit of FanFic.net reading. GL!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 19, 2006)

Morcalivan7 said:


> Sounds more like Garaa is trying to figure out what love and friendship is when it comes to his siblings and naruto. Though it really makes Garaa sound gay and lord knows there's been enough fics about that. If it's about him trying to figure out what a friend is and what not, that'd be kinda cool since all we really see in the manga is garaa going from monstrous killer to friendly kage with fangirls. It's kinda sudden. It'd be nice for someone to put it in words what happened in between even if just made up. Keep up the good work Junkie, sorry I didn't respond a good week ago when I first read it, heh. Just started now commenting on the fics of others, I should probably do more of it. Looking forward to all 3 of your stories, actually the first ones I've read on these forums after I did a bit of FanFic.net reading. GL!


Gaara is a much better character when he's love deprived, lonely, and misrible. It would be so cruel for me to have him fall for Hinata, do a really good job of trying to sweep her off her feet, with or without small physical stuff, and still have her go for naruto without even a second of hesitation. Think how misribled, lonely, and love deprived thatd make him. It'd just mean to do that to him.  



Anyway I think I might work on this one today. I don't know how many people check this thread, so I'll have to announce it on my other threads.

My Kyuubi Fic has been updated ~ about a page.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 20, 2006)

Still waiting for an update


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 22, 2006)

I wouldn't expect too much in the way of updates until saturday at the soonest. Family to be endured an all.

My New Humor Fic: Naruto's Quest To Lick His Elbow:
The Q&C FAQ:  Read this before making a thread for your question may have alread been answered

Negative Rep:


> you may not realize it, but you are talking down to everyone. im not "nagging about your fic", just telling you that you are being an asshole


Ok. A few things I should point out. I have nicely pointed around that I'm aware I have a lot of fics going, and have nicely said stop reminding me about it (Or if I'm wrong I just did.) Don't fucking rush me at this. My writing turns to shit when I'm rushed too much. I try to post each weekend at least a little bit but if I can't, oh well. So when I do stuff like the last two posts on this thread, or my bullying people into explaining what they think of my anko fic it's cause I'm sick of asking nice cause it's getting me no where. Besides, I may be an ass at times like this, but at least i contribute more than the equivilant of fan mail to this forum, unlike all the people who've negative repped me for being a prick. So, I'm allowed to be an ass, to an extent.
Also, I'm not killing this story because of being called a pussy. I don't really give a shit about that. The rest of this story's plot is basically going to happen in the Anko fic, and then I was going to use a REALLY similar plot in an original piece later, and using the same one 2 times is already a stretch, but two times with the same characters... No. Just thought I'd explain.

The above up to "Negative Rep:" is from my NaruSakuHina Thread, just so you know.

Ok folks. It's time I come out of the closet. (Not that way.) My -too many fics- problem is more severe than you know. I don't just write Naruto Fan Fiction (Anymore.) I'll start posting other fics on my forum just cause Fan Fiction.net doesn't work for me and I can't find decent forums for my other interests. Half the damn links don't go anywhere. And I can't post stories. *has a small fit then gets back to the point.* Anyway check it out cause there'll be some weekends/weeks i just work on my other stuff.


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 14, 2007)

this is great you need to update.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 14, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> this is great you need to update.



Yeah I'll get to this eventually...


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Apr 14, 2007)

nice fic...very good


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgER5tBdt8M&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]
an AMV About Naruto and Hinata. Not by me, but i wish it was.


----------



## blossom-chan (Apr 15, 2007)

iliked the story itwas better then the other stories i saw (some were inappropriate = +) lolz!


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Apr 15, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgER5tBdt8M&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]
> an AMV About Naruto and Hinata. Not by me, but i wish it was.



nice AMV...the song goes good with it


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks neji.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice fanfic, it kept me reading, keep them coming..


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 26, 2007)

I love this fic so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pentavus (Oct 10, 2007)

I really liike this Fic so please keep it coming haha.


----------



## innerhollowshirayuki (Sep 11, 2008)

......great love it so......... add more plz


----------



## gaarastalker (Dec 6, 2008)

ok hinajunkie713 ur fanfiction is amazin n i rly want gaara to end up with hinata but i can deal if it is naruto but please i beg you write more!!!!! please!!!!!!! come on hav more faith in ur writing which is beast!!!!!


----------



## Rinme (Dec 8, 2008)

Good fic


----------



## 9 tailed godess (Feb 8, 2009)

do you plan on adding a new chapter


----------



## 9 tailed godess (Feb 8, 2009)

do you plan on updating ppppllleeeaaasssee do


----------

